# Авиация > Современность >  Планирование воздушного боя

## Fighter

В воздушных боях истребителей давно канул в лету принцип Чапаева "впереди с шашкой на коне...". Начиная с 70-х  появляется термин "план ввода в бой", "план боя". Опыт действий авиации в конфликтах 1970-2000 гг показал, что без этого победа невозможна!
Сегодня, в связи с длительным дефицитом налета, объединением ВВС и ПВО, уходом опытных летчиков, вновь в боевой подготовке наших ВВС и ПВО в основном наведение и перехват. Прошу поделиться опытом тех, кто летал и летает (думал и думает).

----------


## muk33

К сожалению в последнее время в связи с выводом из эксплуатации старых систем наведения "Воздух", "Рубеж" наведение выполняется в основном голосом. Попытки выполнить его в условиях помех каналам УКВ связи приводит к плачевным результатам - истребители мечутся как слепые котята. Поэтому данные эксперименты пока прекратили. :Frown:

----------


## Gnom

Посидел, подумал... Написал огромный ответ. Стёр.
Может я не правильно вопрос понял? Поправте если не так. Современный истребитель в боевом вылете не обладает полной самостоятельностью? На мой взгляд сейчас не вторая мировая. Постараюсь выразить своё мнение.
Авиация имеет свойство развиваться. Средства управления тоже не стоят на месте. Возмём 1 МВ и начало 2 ВОВ. Я  считаю что именно в этот период истребитель реализовал себя в полной мере. Лётчики сами выбирали каким способом будут уничтожать противника. Никаких средств кроме глаз, для обнаружения врага не было (а если и были то довольно премитивные). Исход боя решал ряд факторов как: аэродинамика маневренные характеристики и физическое состояние самого пилота. Свободная охота и самостоятельный поиск появились именно в этот период. 
Наступила эра реактивной авиации... Корея... Ещё не канул опыт наших дедов. Но как показала практика повысились скорости и не всегда удавалось встретиться в маневренном бою. Вам наверное лучше меня известно как отказались от такого вида подготовки как сложный пилотаж. Появились системы дальнего обнаружения, появились ракеты. Естественно возникла необходимость наведения истребителей. На мой взгляд в этом есть некоторый минус. Лётчик начал немного деградировать. Взлетел, навели, обнаружил, захватил, пустил. Да и сам авиационный комплекс стал сложнее.
Шло время и опыт стал забываться. Сама система подготовки изменилась. 
Сейчас в КБП есть и сложный пилотаж, и боевое маневрирование, и маневренный воздушный бой... Только опытных лётчиков становиться меньше. Добавить сюда сокращения, объединения... Истребителей стало меньше, а задач всё больше. 
А сколько чистых истребительных училищ было раньше? Сколько сейчас? Как проходит отбор истребителей? Или берут всех подряд, а потом как получится? А это не маловажный фактор!
По поводу наведения голосом или в автомате это вопрос в натренированности лётчика.
P.S. всё равно получилось как то много. Хотя мыслей ещё больше...

----------


## Иваныч



----------


## Fighter

[QUOTE=Иваныч;72800] Спасибо, но я хотел бы поднять вопрос даже не об уровне подготовки летчиков. Конечно, от нее много зависит. Без высшего пилотажа одиночно и парой сложно говорить о свободных боях. Свободный воздушный бой 1 на 1 не так интересен, он весьма ограничен по условиями завязки, и на однотипных истребителях побеждает тот, кто первый увидел, и кто более подготовлен. Более интесесен свободный бой 2х2, он вписывался в 1-2 пилотажные зоны, хотя в условиях одного аэродрома  не в полной мере соответствовал условиям завязки боя в реальных конфликтах. У нас, в 927 иап, полет на  свободный бой 2х2 обычно протекал так. Предварительно, каждая пара  составляла свой план по 2-4 вариантам развития обстановки. Объединялись две смежные пилотажные зоны, управление было на разных каналах со своими ОБУ, поведанными с секреты замысла боя. После начала боя летчики обычно, переходили на один канал, того, кто оказадся атакованным. Распределялись высоты ввода в бой  одним -1,3,5 км, вторым 2.4.6, а перед вылетом, тянули жребий на спичках, кому первым взлетать и какие высоты занимать. А делее, полная свобода реализации замыслов, маневров и высот! Бой заканчивался так: по команде старшего "конец боя", все участвующие с "свалке" в пределах визуальной видимости прекращали маневрирование и уточнялся порядок, кто где и за кем. После посадки производился разбор, кто что видел, что делал, где оказался. На основе этих данных формировался результат боя. Он был интересен в основном участвующим, и тем, кто этим интересовался. На уровне командования полка на разборе полетов  для других летчиков иногда участниками доводились замысел и ход боя.

----------


## muk33

Во всех последних конфликтах воздушные операции по подавлению ПВО (включая удары по аэродромам) проводились в основном ночью. Естественно никакого маневренного боя в таких условиях не получится. Взлетавшие истребители противника сбивались на дальних и средних дистанциях. Сплошное РЛ-поле обеспечивалось самолетами Е-3, Е-8 и Е-2. Управление группами  осуществлялось через бортовые терминалы истребителей и ударных самолетов на частотах отличных от УКВ-диапазона, в котором выполнялась интенсивная постановка помех. 
5 лет назад я входил в группу, которая проверяла готовность наших пилотов к работе в условиях помех. Выяснилось, что встроенные терминалы (назовем их так) на наших самолетах вообще не используются, летчики не представляют как ими пользоваться (ведь этого никто не требовал). Более того - даже руководство уверяло, что у них "эти штуки не работают". Когда им было продемонстрирована сначала на стоянке (с подключенным питанием), а затем в полете передача данных в закрытом режиме, удивлению не было предела.  Во время проведенного эксперимента звено подготовленных летчиков в дуэльной ситуации, обмениваясь в группе информацией о целях в режиме радиомолчания условно уничтожило 4 самолета "противника"- летчиков, которые не владели данной опцией. До дальности маневренного боя они даже не подошли. А летчики (все 1 класса, все владеют пилотажем) сказали, что для них это слишком сложно, вот в маневренном бою они любого одолеют. Никто и не сомневается, только вот подпустят ли их на эту дистанцию.

----------


## FLOGGER

Все это очень интересно. Продолжайте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Антон

> А летчики (все 1 класса, все владеют пилотажем) сказали, что для них это слишком сложно, вот в маневренном бою они любого одолеют. Никто и не сомневается, только вот подпустят ли их на эту дистанцию.


Как это грустно.... :Frown: Особенно огорчило то что даже лётчики 1-го класса не знают как это делается.По моему мне нию это просто *преступление
* командиров которые на этот аспект ВБ не обращают внимания-и не требуют от подчинённых знаний в это области :Mad:  Как же будет происходить освоение самолёта 5-го поколения, когда летчики  не используют потенциал стареньких Су-27 . :Mad: 
Кстати по поводу систем обмена тактической информации: имею возможность летать на стимуляторе самолёта А-10С: в нём, реализована  американская система обмена тактической информации (SADL)-смог занеить на что она способна. Считаю что владение такими системами крайне необходимо в при ведении боевых действий
PS Прошу *уважаемого* muk33'a не обижаться,это моё ИМХО :Smile:

----------


## Иваныч

[QUOTE=Fighter;72841]


> Спасибо, но я хотел бы поднять вопрос даже не об уровне подготовки летчиков. Конечно, от нее много зависит. Без высшего пилотажа одиночно и парой сложно говорить о свободных боях. Свободный воздушный бой 1 на 1 не так интересен, он весьма ограничен по условиями завязки, и на однотипных истребителях побеждает тот, кто первый увидел, и кто более подготовлен. Более интесесен свободный бой 2х2, он вписывался в 1-2 пилотажные зоны, хотя в условиях одного аэродрома  не в полной мере соответствовал условиям завязки боя в реальных конфликтах.


Вряд-ли где-то было по другому,если только проще.Всё это напоминало спортивную игру.Правда играть в неё могли не все.
Количество лётчиков умеющих летать в полном объёме по данному виду л/подготовки было ограничено.
927-му в этом повезло, целая АЭ в своё время прошла подготовку к Египту,по программе 500-х упражнений.Было кому передавать опыт молодёжи.Кстати КБП-75г. практически копировал её,а следующий КБП, программу  упростил.Готовясь к Марам,мы практически весну и лето летали по этой программе с большой интенсивностью,но успели закончить только парой свободные воздушные бои,и сделать пару полётов на боевое маневрирование в составе звена,затем нас отправили в отпуск,а в это время пришло дополнение к КБП,и летать начали по другой программе,а жаль.Такой интересной по сложности программы как в КБП-75 уже больше не было.Самый большой недостаток других программ,это отсутствие боевого маневрирования в составе пары,звена,аэ.Это была настоящая база для ведения воздушных боев.
Если почитать сборники того времени,в частности по боям на Ближнем Востоке,то я для себя сделал вывод,что израйльские самолёты сбивались в результате реализации удачного плана воздушного боя,при этом как правило арабов всё равно сбивали.Получается,что евреи успевали среагировать,а значит были подготовлены.
Термин "план ввода в бой",я не помню чтобы он где-то употреблялся в КБП,а значит не отрабатывался,а израильтяне похоже могли ввязываться в бой даже при неблагоприятном для них его начале.
Я был подготовлен очень хорошо индивидуально к ведению воздушных боёв,поэтому мог встроиться в любую группу,хотя группа от этого не становилась сильнее.
Я легко уходил из под атак даже однотипных самолётов,а от меня однотипный,если я сзади, никогда не уходил,сказывалась подготовка один на один.Была возможность помериться силами с МИГ-23мл.МИГ-21 бис легко держится у него в хвосте без использования чр.Я этим был сильно удивлён,всетаки техника современней.Главное не дать МИГ-23 по тебе отработать с большого растояния.С МИГ-29 "воевать" интересней,очень маневренная машина.Заходишь к нему в заднюю полусферу,но применять ракеты рано,а он успевает развернуться тебе в лобовую,при этом не уходит из отражателя прицела.Но у самолёта МИГ-29 было слабое место ограничение приборной скорости(разумеется для мирного времени),но воевали-то мы  понарошку,а значит догнать он не мог.
Главный недостаток в подготовке(это моё мнение),это как не странно будет звучать,это разработка плана боя на земле,а затем "попытка" реализации его в воздухе (план конечно хорошо,без плана нельзя,и его конечно надо готовить,и я так делал),но при этом выпадал элемент "плана ввода в бой",т.е. стандартных наработок в случее если,что-то пойдёт не по плану.Боевое маневрирование этот недостаток устраняло. Летая на свободный воздушный бой пара на пару,по написанной Вами схеме,мы не составляли планов,боевое маневрирование было отработано для различных ситуаций,ведущему нужно было только принять решение и подать команду.
Участником воздушного боя является ОБУ.Мне запомнился вылет на ученьях ПВО "Запад-81".Подняли меня ночью,куда то завели(как потом оказалось в Польшу),высота в пределах 1000-1500м,погода ПМУ.Передали под управление какому-то ПН.Поступила команда с ПН-"проблесковые огни впереди видишь".Впереди было видно много проблесковых огней,один впереди,правда расстояние не известно."Наблюдаю"-ответил,и тут-же получил команду- "работайте".Меня бросили,и тут-же ОБУ занялся кем-то другим.А меня начал теребить какой то КП,-"отработал" и через каждые несколько секунд вопрос повторялся.РП был включон,высота для него маленькая,ночь плёнку надо делать,ФКП не поможет.Как потом оказалось,это шли ТУ-16,много ТУ-16.
Я занял высоту порядку 1200м.,пытаясь,что-то разглядеть на экране и выполнить захват,как просвистел под целью.Оказывается навели меня в ППС.Единственно,что я сообразил запомнить,свой курс,включил форсаж,с максимальным креном развернулся строго на обратный(приборная скорость была большая),обнаружил цель,(а перепутать можно было)и под интеннсивное "отработал-отработал-отработал" на форсаже,боясь ткнуть звук и попасть в спутную струю сблизился,захватил и кое-как сделал плёнку.До рубежа успел на пределе,но чего это стоило.
Серьёзно воевать ночью мы не были готовы,выключи цель проблесковые огни и всё.

----------


## muk33

Про какое ограничение приборной скорости на МиГ-29 вы говорите? В этом параметре он (впрочем и все другие самолеты) уступает только F-104-му, заметно превосходя и МиГ-21. А что касается описанного случая - а по "Лазури" вас и не пытались навести? В ГСВГ ПНы должны были быть оборудованы...

----------


## Иваныч

> Про какое ограничение приборной скорости на МиГ-29 вы говорите? В этом параметре он (впрочем и все другие самолеты) уступает только F-104-му, заметно превосходя и МиГ-21. А что касается описанного случая - а по "Лазури" вас и не пытались навести? В ГСВГ ПНы должны были быть оборудованы...


За 20 лет  доработали,они тогда только начали поступать на перевооружение частей.Улетучилась из памяти конкретня цифра,но приблизительно приборная скорость ограничивалась 950к/ч.А МИГ-21 мог на средних высотах до 1050К/ч по прибору.

На аэродроме стоял дивизион ,назывался что-то вроде-"автоматизированного управления",у них на вооружение стояла "Лазурь".
Все попытки(меня неоднократно  наводили с использованием "Лазури"в учебных целях)были безуспешны.Каждый раз в лучшем случее что-то не работало,то канал скорости,то высоты,а то вообще ничего.Поэтому серьёзно к ней никто не относился,и наводили с её помощью редко,тем более рисковать используя её на крупных ученьях никто не решался.
Если-бы были требования наводить только с использованием "Лазури",наверное ситуация могла-бы измениться,но таких требований не было.

----------


## Fighter

> За 20 лет доработали,они тогда только начали поступать на перевооружение частей.Улетучилась из памяти конкретня цифра,но приблизительно приборная скорость ограничивалась 950к/ч.А МИГ-21 мог на средних высотах до 1050К/ч по прибору.


У МиГ-29 максимальня приборная скорость (в т.ч. у земли)  была 1450 км/ч, у Су-27 -1350, у Миг-21 - 1300. 
Но речь конечно не об этом. Впервые, мысли о планировании боя появились после боя 30 июля 1970 г в Египте. Я не говорю о опыте вертикального эшелонирования групп у Покрышкина и других замыслов - это тоже были планы. Тогда, в 1970, именно планирование ввода в бой, учитывающее большинство на него влияющих факторов, позволило ВВС Израиля сбить 4 наших МиГ-21 (погибло 3 летчика). Стало ясно, что просто так, "с шашкой на коне" победы не добиться.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, эта трагическая история довольно подробно обсуждалась на нашем Форуме, наверное, пару лет назад. Обнаружилось, что и в этой истории остались невыясненные моменты.

----------


## Lans2

а где, в какой теме, не подскажите?

----------


## Fighter

> Во всех последних конфликтах воздушные операции по подавлению ПВО (включая удары по аэродромам) проводились в основном ночью. Естественно никакого маневренного боя в таких условиях не получится. Взлетавшие истребители противника сбивались на дальних и средних дистанциях. Сплошное РЛ-поле обеспечивалось самолетами Е-3, Е-8 и Е-2. Управление группами  осуществлялось через бортовые терминалы истребителей и ударных самолетов на частотах отличных от УКВ-диапазона, в котором выполнялась интенсивная постановка помех. 
> 5 лет назад я входил в группу, которая проверяла готовность наших пилотов к работе в условиях помех. Выяснилось, что встроенные терминалы (назовем их так) на наших самолетах вообще не используются, летчики не представляют как ими пользоваться (ведь этого никто не требовал). Более того - даже руководство уверяло, что у них "эти штуки не работают". Когда им было продемонстрирована сначала на стоянке (с подключенным питанием), а затем в полете передача данных в закрытом режиме, удивлению не было предела.  Во время проведенного эксперимента звено подготовленных летчиков в дуэльной ситуации, обмениваясь в группе информацией о целях в режиме радиомолчания условно уничтожило 4 самолета "противника"- летчиков, которые не владели данной опцией. До дальности маневренного боя они даже не подошли. А летчики (все 1 класса, все владеют пилотажем) сказали, что для них это слишком сложно, вот в маневренном бою они любого одолеют. Никто и не сомневается, только вот подпустят ли их на эту дистанцию.


Не будем вдаваться в оперативные вопросы. Тактика должна отвечать конкретным условиям, складывающимся в операции, в том числе, будь то день, или ночь. А что, в бою ночью нет места планированию боя? Многое иначе, но можно придумать и реализовать много интересных приемов. Вопросы же "информационного поля" - наиважнейшие факторы боевого обеспечения, несомненно важные, которые должны учитываться в бою.! Обмен информацией в реальном времени с использованием ТКС  может дать ощутимые преимущества!

----------


## Иваныч

> У МиГ-29 максимальня приборная скорость (в т.ч. у земли)  была 1450 км/ч, у Су-27 -1350, у Миг-21 - 1300. 
> Но речь конечно не об этом. Впервые, мысли о планировании боя появились после боя 30 июля 1970 г в Египте. Я не говорю о опыте вертикального эшелонирования групп у Покрышкина и других замыслов - это тоже были планы. Тогда, в 1970, именно планирование ввода в бой, учитывающее большинство на него влияющих факторов, позволило ВВС Израиля сбить 4 наших МиГ-21 (погибло 3 летчика). Стало ясно, что просто так, "с шашкой на коне" победы не добиться.


Я знаю,что скорость у МИГ-29 больше чем у МИГ-21,но в 1986г,в инструкции существовало временное ограничение.И мы не могли носиться на сверхзвуке.Поэтому мы могли иметь либо равные возможности по скоростям,но временное ограничение у МИГ-29 работало на МИГ-21.Когда ограничение отменили я не знаю.
Я прекрасно понимал возможности МИГ-29 в сравнение с МИГ-21,но "карты были сданы".
Перед составлением плана боя,я тщательно проштудировал инструкцию МИГ-29,и обнаружил там несколько моментов которые можно было использовать,в том числе и временное ограничение скорости.Было понятно,первоначально МИГ-29 использует возможности прицела работать в ППС,а мне необходимо было придумать как отвлечь и пока он копается с прицелом выйти к нему хотя-бы сбоку.Его ОБУ тоже будет занят стандартным наведение в ППС.
МИГ-29 взлетал первым,мы парой за ним.Наводились на разных каналах,разными ОБУ,переход на один канал не планировался,весь полёт выполняли на разных каналах.Наводились навстречу друг-другу.
На дальности до цели 40км(могу за давностью ошибиться в цифре),начали расходится в разные стороны на одной высоте.
Когда я развернулся на 90*,то выполнил вправо что-то вроде косого полупереворота со снижением и разворотом на 90*.Второй самолёт продолжал разворот на 180* в горизонтальном полёте.
Как потом выяснилось,что этот маневр внёс замешательство ОБУ наводившего МИГ-29.Второй самолёт развернувшись на 180* выполнил переворот.После маневров возникла ситуация.Я находился по отношению к МИГ-29 практически близко к траверзу справа(по его полёту),а второй МИГ-21 слева впереди.Если-бы МИГ-29 атаковал меня,то у него сзади оказался -бы второй МИГ,а в другом варианте я.

Через несколько секунд я обнаружил МИГ-29  градусов под 45-60 впереди справа,и боевым разворотом зашёл в хвост.Второй самолёт  атаковал слева под 90*.
Из этого боя я сделал вывод,что при больщих непрерывных угловых перемещениях станция МИГ-29 не успевала отслеживать эти маневры,а штатные наземные РЛС тем более.
А временное ограничение в скорости было использовано для ухода из-под атаки.Ввязываться в маневренный бой было бессмысленно.Обнаружив меня сзади на расстояние порядка 100м,МИГ-29 так крутанул разворот в мою сторону.Поэтому мы спланировали в подобной ситуации включение форсажа и по возможности со снижением  с разгоном приборной скорости 1050км/ч уход.Отойдя выполняли разворот на МИГ-29 по команде ОБУ и сближались.Именно при таком сближение меня впечатлила маневренность МИГ-29.Таких заходов мы сделали как минимум по пять.Были моменты когда я заходил сзади,но его ОБУ уже перестроился с ДРБ,и во время его разворачивали.МИГ -29 разворачивался мне в лоб,не выходя за пределы отражателя моего оптического прицела.

Выводы сделали обе стороны,и "карты были сданы" снова.Всётаки это напоминало,что-то спортивное,и на общей боевой подготовке полка не сказывалась,так рещили полетать,позабавиться.Всем было очень интересно попробывать силы,особенно сравнить новую технику со старой.

----------


## Fighter

> Да, эта трагическая история довольно подробно обсуждалась на нашем Форуме, наверное, пару лет назад. Обнаружилось, что и в этой истории остались невыясненные моменты.


Давайте не будем обсуждать различные взгляды на этот бой. Кратко его можно описать так:
1. Демостративными и  действиями израильской стороны в полосе ответственности советских ВВС был вызван подъем двух звеньев МиГ-21 с двух аэродромов.
2. Не останавливаюсь на моментах ухода потивника за канал и  дежурства наших истребителей в воздухе. Далее группа завязки боя в сомкнутом боевом порядке (8 Мираж III) на встречных курсах вступает в бой с первым звеном, размыкается, и обеспечивает ввод в бой с малой высоты невидимой ренее нашими РЛС ударной группы F-4E. Из первого звена сбивают трех, а затем, из подоспевшего второго звена еще одного. 
3. Поднятое еще одно звено МиГ-21 прибывает в район боя, когда было уже все кончено.
Основное, что этот бой был хорошо спланирован, протекал в основном в соответсвии с разработанным планом, что и привело к таким результатам.



.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Давайте не будем обсуждать различные взгляды на этот бой.


Да я и не предлагаю.



> Кратко его можно описать так:
> 1. Демостративными и  действиями израильской стороны в полосе ответственности советских ВВС был вызван подъем двух звеньев МиГ-21 с двух аэродромов.
> 2. Не останавливаюсь на моментах ухода потивника за канал и  дежурства наших истребителей в воздухе. Далее группа завязки боя в сомкнутом боевом порядке (8 Мираж III) на встречных курсах вступает в бой с первым звеном, размыкается, и обеспечивает ввод в бой с малой высоты невидимой ренее нашими РЛС ударной группы F-4E. Из первого звена сбивают трех, а затем, из подоспевшего второго звена еще одного. 
> 3. Поднятое еще одно звено МиГ-21 прибывает в район боя, когда было уже все кончено.


Это все и обсуждалось и никто с этим не спорил. Почти.



> Основное, что этот бой был хорошо спланирован, протекал в основном в соответсвии с разработанным планом, что и привело к таким результатам.


Именно это я тогда и говорил, что израильтяне очень грамотно все спланировали и осуществили.

----------


## FLOGGER

> а где, в какой теме, не подскажите?


Ищите в "Холодной войне", год не помню. Полистайте назад-можете найти много интересных тем и про этот бой, и про KAL 007. Горячие обсуждения были...

----------


## Иваныч

> Давайте не будем обсуждать различные взгляды на этот бой. Кратко его можно описать так:
> 1. Демостративными и  действиями израильской стороны в полосе ответственности советских ВВС был вызван подъем двух звеньев МиГ-21 с двух аэродромов.
> 2. Не останавливаюсь на моментах ухода потивника за канал и  дежурства наших истребителей в воздухе. Далее группа завязки боя в сомкнутом боевом порядке (8 Мираж III) на встречных курсах вступает в бой с первым звеном, размыкается, и обеспечивает ввод в бой с малой высоты невидимой ренее нашими РЛС ударной группы F-4E. Из первого звена сбивают трех, а затем, из подоспевшего второго звена еще одного. 
> 3. Поднятое еще одно звено МиГ-21 прибывает в район боя, когда было уже все кончено.
> Основное, что этот бой был хорошо спланирован, протекал в основном в соответсвии с разработанным планом, что и привело к таким результатам.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Похоже евреи этот план облетали заранее.Собственно тут ничего удивительного нет.В то время какие средства управления были у Израйля?Самолёты ДРЛО типа Е-2С были,или они использовали наземные РЛС?Это важно для анализа наведения.Если  F-4,просто выходили в район где находилась вся группа самолётов,то слишком удачно получилось сразу 3 сбитых.Надо знать возможности РЛС F-4,сами могли они обнаружить с  малой высоты МИГи?Если обнаружили с использованием бортовой РЛС,то МИГи получается очень слабо маневрировали.
Хотя фактор "повезло-неповезло" тоже мог присутствовать.

Неисключено подобные подьёмы МИГ-21 проходили неоднократно,т.е. стандартные действия,на стандартные действия израильтян,вот и подловили.

Удивительней для меня такой бой.Пары МИГ-21 с F-15.Он описывался в одном из сборников.
План боя разрабатывали исходя,что зоны дежурства израильтян располагались "железобетонно" в определённом месте.Участвовали сирийцы(понятно под чьим руководством).Паре МИГ-21 была поставлена задача,в полном радиомолчание,взлёт по ракете,с определённым курсом на высоте не выше 50м,выйти в определённый район,сделать горку,что обнаружат обстрелять ракетами и уйти,не ввязываясь в бой.
После горки они обнаружили пару F-15,ведущий пары доворачивает и сбивает один F-15,Дальше по плану боя,они должны были сразу уйти,но азарт,впереди ещё один F-15,ведущий начинает доворачивть на него,ведомый за ним стоит в строю.
Далее самое интересное.
Ведущего сбивают,выбран наиболее опасный объект.Ведомый доворачивает и сбивает ещё один F-15,и тут-же сбивают его.
Весь бой длился очень ограниченное время,а евреи смогли за эти секунды сорентироваться и сработать.Похоже у них был план ввода в бой на что-то подобное,или сработала какая-то автоматизированная система управления.

----------


## Иваныч

> Ищите в "Холодной войне", год не помню. Полистайте назад-можете найти много интересных тем и про этот бой, и про KAL 007. Горячие обсуждения были...


Кажется нашёл.

http://www.duel.ru/200548/?48_6_1 

и ещё пост очевидца.

Мне на глаза попались статьи В.Заборского (НВО) и Л. Иоффе (Цахал) о воздушных боях в Египте в 1970г. Так как я был непосредственным свидетелем описываемых в этих статьях действий, то хочу поделиться своими воспоминаниями и выразить некоторое мнение об этих событиях.
По прибытию наших летчиков на аэродромы Бени-Суэйф и Комаушим была поставлена весьма локальная задача – прикрыть с воздуха южный фланг египетско-израильского фронта, а также Зафаранскую и Сохнинскую долины по которым на предельно низкой высоте израильская авиация прорывалась во внутренние районы Египта. При этом налагались серьезные ограничения – запрещалось вторгаться в воздушное пространство за линией фронта, а также залетать в зону ответственности египетских ВВС. 
При выполнении боевых вылетов на прикрытие своей зоны израильские самолеты в случае малейшей возможности боестолкновения уходили на свою территорию. И все это делалось не из-за «джентльменского поведения», а просто изучалась манера управления нашими истребителями и ведение боевых действий. Изучение проводилось столь тщательно, что порой казалось, что они контролируют наши действия не только в воздухе, но и на земле.
В таких странных условиях наше командование решило «убить сразу двух зайцев»: помочь египетской истребительно-бомбардировочной части в атаке на дивизион УРС «Хок», и в случае боестолкновения проверить выучку своих летчиков. Для этого на аэродром восточнее Каира (названия уже не помню) была направлена эскадрилья самолетов (16 МиГ – 21), где и занималась прикрытием штурмовиков. Оставшиеся эскадрильи на аэродромах Бени-Суэйф и Комаушим по 16 МиГ – 21 занимались обычным прикрытием своего района, то есть на аэродромах в готовности №2 находились на дежурстве по 4 МиГ – 21, а остальные в готовности №3 в местах проживания.
Видимо, зная такую расстановку сил, израильтяне и предприняли свою операцию, так красочно, но совершенно не соответствуя действительности описанную в израильской статье. В этой статье были сведены в единое целое 3 эпизода боестолкновений разнесенных не только по месту действий, но и по времени. Так атаки «Скайхоков» производились за 5 дней до описываемого воздушного боя 30.07.70г., а эскадрилья с аэродрома египетских ВВС занималась прикрытием штурмовиков за 150 км от места описываемого боя.
30 июля после обнаружения КП четверки «Миражей» (четверки, а не одного «Миража» как в статье) было поднято звено Каменева с аэродрома Комаушим, а затем с аэродрома Бени-Суэйф звено Юрченко (Юрченко, Макара, Яковлев, Сыркин). После размыкания «Миражей», не смотря на большое превосходство противника (не менее 12-ти самолетов), четверка Каменева была введена в бой. Бой происходил на вертикальном маневре на высотах 2000-6000м. Журавлев – крайний ведомый был сбит и катапультировался.
Четверка Юрченко подтягивалась к месту боя для наращивания сил, но незамеченные на предельно малой высоте «Фантомы» (по нашим данным больше 12-ти самолетов) при подлете к месту боя (на расстоянии 10 км от боя) произвели ракетную атаку звена в наборе высоты, в результате чего ведущий Юрченко взорвался в воздухе, а Яковлев и Сыркин катапультировались из подбитых самолетов. Макара вступил в бой с «Миражом» который уклонился от атаки и он произвел посадку на ближайшем аэродроме. Яковлев погиб после катапультирования из-за поражения купола парашюта – он оказался спекшимся, видимо, форсажной струей пролетавшего самолета.
А вот наша третья четверка (Саранин, Васильев, Мазур, Супрун) взлетела после старта четверки Юрченко через три минуты и прибыла к месту боя, где уже никого не было, и виднелись только три дыма от упавших самолетов.
Больше всего умиляют рассказы этих опытных израильских летчиков о большом количестве МиГов, которых было всего две четверки и к тому же разнесенных по времени. Ведь звено Юрченко входило в бой, когда звено Каменева его уже заканчивало. Таким образом, как боевой летчик мог насчитать из четверки самолетов 16, остается загадкой. Может быть, падающие подвесные баки с самолетов внесли свою сумятицу.
Да в данном случае наши летчики потерпели поражение, но ни в коем случае, не будучи в большинстве, тем более – подавляющем. НА ВОЙНЕ КАК НА ВОЙНЕ – ТОТ СИЛЬНЕЕ КТО СМОГ В ДАННЫЙ МОМЕНТ И В ДАННОМ МЕСТЕ СОЗДАТЬ ПЕРЕВЕС И ДОСТИГНУТЬ ПОЛНОЙ ЭФФЕКТИВНОСТИ.
Еще после прочтения израильской статьи возникло ощущение, что на самом деле, как заявил тогдашний президент АРЕ А.Саадат, был сбит еще один – пятый самолет, но самолет ИЗРАИЛЬСКИЙ. Дело в том, что по прибытию в зону воздушного боя нас настойчиво и настоятельно информировали о наличии в зоне израильских вертолетов, правда, мы никого не обнаружили. Еще наводят на эту мысль воспоминания израильского летчика, где четверка МиГов превращалась в 16 самолетов. Полетные конфигурации МиГ – 21 и «Миража» того времени очень схожи и возможно перепутав цели эти «асы» произвели пуск ракет и по своим самолетам (тем более, что нанесение ударов по своим у американцев является традицией, а американских пилотов в 101-ой аэ было большинство). Скорее всего, летчик перетянул через линию фронта, где и катапультировался.
Если принять эту мысль за достоверную, то все становится на свои места: и нервозная суета с вертолетами на месте боя, и заявление А.Саадата, и воспоминания опытного израильского пилота у которого четверка самолетов превращалась в шестнадцать. Из восьмерки советских МиГов скрыть падение дополнительного самолета невозможно, а вот в армаде израильских самолетов тем более из разных частей очень возможно.

Ведомый
Воспоминания моего отца 
__________________

----------


## Fighter

> Похоже евреи этот план облетали заранее.Собственно тут ничего удивительного нет.В то время какие средства управления были у Израйля?Самолёты ДРЛО типа Е-2С были,или они использовали наземные РЛС?Это важно для анализа наведения.Если  F-4,просто выходили в район где находилась вся группа самолётов,то слишком удачно получилось сразу 3 сбитых.Надо знать возможности РЛС F-4,сами могли они обнаружить с  малой высоты МИГи?Если обнаружили с использованием бортовой РЛС,то МИГи получается очень слабо маневрировали.


Все же не будем обсуждать тот бой, хотя он очень ярко продемонстрировал, как план, разработанный заранее, способствовал вводу противоборствующей стооны в заблуждение, обеспечил внезапность, ввод в бой ударных сил в выгодных условиях и, в конце концов, определил результат. Е-2С тогда не было, а ударная группа находилась сзади группы завязки боя на 8-10 км. Команда на горку, очевидно, была дана или с земли, или группой завязки боя, ведь план был разработан заранее на земле. В этом бое было много случайных моментов, но результат говорит о преимуществе подготовленной стороны. Бой с F-15 в Сирии тоже интересен, его может, стоит обсудить, но более интересны сегодняшние взгляды летающих летчиков по заданной теме.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Бой с F-15 в Сирии тоже интересен, его может, стоит обсудить,


Об этом бое не знал, да и на Форуме он не обсуждался. Если не хотите в этой ветке, то, может начать эту тему в "Холодной войне"? Было бы очень интересно узнать подробности этого боя. Тем  более, что амеры не признают потерь Ф-15 в боях. Как я понял из описания Иваныча, там счет 2:2? Или я ошибаюсь?



> но более интересны сегодняшние взгляды летающих летчиков по заданной теме.


Несомненно.

----------


## muk33

> На аэродроме стоял дивизион ,назывался что-то вроде-"автоматизированного управления",у них на вооружение стояла "Лазурь".
> Все попытки(меня неоднократно  наводили с использованием "Лазури"в учебных целях)были безуспешны.Каждый раз в лучшем случее что-то не работало,то канал скорости,то высоты,а то вообще ничего.Поэтому серьёзно к ней никто не относился,и наводили с её помощью редко,тем более рисковать используя её на крупных ученьях никто не решался.
> Если-бы были требования наводить только с использованием "Лазури",наверное ситуация могла-бы измениться,но таких требований не было.


О чем я вам и говорил. Мне довелось служить и в ВВС (2 полка) и в авиации ПВО (1 полк). Отношение к системам наведения совершенно разное. Основа наведения в ВВС - голосом, аппаратура "Воздух"  практически не использовалась, да и персонал этому обучен толком не был (НЕ ТРЕБОВАЛИ). Зато существовал культ маневренного воздушного боя. В авиации ПВО та же аппаратура всегда была в готовности и полном порядке, упражнения курса ПРЕДУСМАТРИВАЛИ наведение в закрытом режиме, а за процент наведений в "автомате", как мы их называли, спрашивали довольно строго. И внушали мысль, что на КП корпуса, куда стекалась информация со всех ПН и где принимались основные решения, обстановку видят гораздо глобальнее. Для отражения воздушного нападения (специфика истребителей ПВО), конечно готовились несколько вариантов действий в своей зоне с постепенным наращиванием сил от пары ДЗ, усиления, и до основных сил. Но ситуация в воздухе всегда (даже на учениях) начинает отклоняться от задуманного сценария. Поэтому (возвращаясь к первому посту) командир полка ВСЕГДА выезжал на КП, а не поднимался в воздух. Он руководил своими подчиненными сидя перед экраном локатора. Сейчас много пишут об информатизации боевых действий, ситуационной осведомленности, придумали даже термин ИНФОСФЕРА. Кто обладает полнотой информации и имеет возможность без потерь донести нужную информацию до исполнителей, сидящих в кабине, тот обречен на успех. В начале 80-х мы (страна) сделали большой шаг в этом направлении (ТКС), но потом, как у нас водится, сделали два шага назад.

----------


## Иваныч



----------


## Иваныч

> Об этом бое не знал, да и на Форуме он не обсуждался. Если не хотите в этой ветке, то, может начать эту тему в "Холодной войне"? Было бы очень интересно узнать подробности этого боя. Тем  более, что амеры не признают потерь Ф-15 в боях. Как я понял из описания Иваныча, там счет 2:2? Или я ошибаюсь?


Об этом бое много говорилось,приводился счёт 2:2 как аргумент в пользу 
более дешёвой техники_,денежное соотношение боя  2млн.: 30млн.(условно конечно)
Была информация,что подобный план был реализован не с первой попытки.Сначала лётчики  вместо 50м,почему-то выдерживали 200м и их засекли.

----------


## muk33

> Если у Вас есть информация как обстоят дела сегодня в вопросах управления,то было-бы интересно послушать.


После 08.08.08 сильно озаботились этой проблемой, ГосНИИ АС сильно помог -  обобщил зарубежные разработки, мы поскребли что где осталось и начали потихоньку (в малых объемах) восстанавливать. Но тут пришло цунами в виде двух подряд реформ. Почти всех инициативных "смыло". остальные предпочитают не высовываться. Да и не на что - денег-то нету. А объяснить "менеджерам от МО", что кроме танчиков и самолетиков зеленым человечкам нужны какие-то пункты управления не получается. "Вы служите - МЫ вами будем управлять!"

----------


## Иваныч

> А объяснить "менеджерам от МО", что кроме танчиков и самолетиков зеленым человечкам нужны какие-то пункты управления не получается. "Вы служите - МЫ вами будем управлять!"


Спасибо.
Ситуация как и везде,остаётся вспоминать только былое. 
18.03.2011,   
Fighter-открыл очень важную тему и высказался,что "более интересны сегодняшние взгляды летающих летчиков по заданной теме".
Пока "взглядов" нет,похоже нечего сказать летающим пилотам?
Хорошо-бы мой вывод оказался неправильным.

----------


## Оскар

Насколько я понял из пердыдущих постов, получается из всех истребителей ПВО для перехватов самолетов противника ночью (где как сказали скорее всего не будут маневренного воздушного боя) более всего подготовлен МиГ-31. Это и второй член экипажа который следит за тактической обстановкой, и дальнобойные ракеты и возможность оперированния данными между истребителями.. Получается если наставить помех и наведение "голосом" будет прервано то проблемы и у Су-27 и МиГ-29 будут нешуточные при ночном перехвате ?

----------


## juky-puky

> Удивительней для меня такой бой. Пары МИГ-21 с F-15. Он описывался в одном из сборников.
> План боя разрабатывали исходя,что зоны дежурства израильтян располагались "железобетонно" в определённом месте. Участвовали сирийцы(понятно под чьим руководством).  Паре МИГ-21 была поставлена задача, в полном радиомолчание,взлёт по ракете,с определённым курсом на высоте не выше 50м, выйти в определённый район, сделать горку, что обнаружат обстрелять ракетами и уйти, не ввязываясь в бой.
> После горки они обнаружили пару F-15, ведущий пары доворачивает и сбивает один F-15, Дальше по плану боя, они должны были сразу уйти,но азарт,впереди ещё один F-15,ведущий начинает доворачивть на него, ведомый за ним стоит в строю.
> Далее самое интересное.
> Ведущего сбивают,выбран наиболее опасный объект. Ведомый доворачивает и сбивает ещё один F-15,и тут-же сбивают его.
> Весь бой длился очень ограниченное время,а евреи смогли за эти секунды сорентироваться и сработать. Похоже у них был план ввода в бой на что-то подобное,или сработала какая-то автоматизированная система управления.


- Это чудесная история, за исключением самой малости: *ни один F-15 за всю историю арабо-израильских войн никогда не был сбит в воздушном бою*. 
Один F-15 был подбит в июне 1982 года ракетой Р-60 (взорвалась прямо в сопле одного из двигателей), но он дотянул до базы, благополучно сел, был починен и через три месяца возвращён в строй...

----------


## juky-puky

> О чем я вам и говорил. Мне довелось служить и в ВВС (2 полка) и в авиации ПВО (1 полк). Отношение к системам наведения совершенно разное. Основа наведения в ВВС - голосом, аппаратура "Воздух"  практически не использовалась, да и персонал этому обучен толком не был (НЕ ТРЕБОВАЛИ). Зато существовал культ маневренного воздушного боя. В авиации ПВО та же аппаратура всегда была в готовности и полном порядке, упражнения курса ПРЕДУСМАТРИВАЛИ наведение в закрытом режиме, а за процент наведений в "автомате", как мы их называли, спрашивали довольно строго. И внушали мысль, что на КП корпуса, куда стекалась информация со всех ПН и где принимались основные решения, обстановку видят гораздо глобальнее.


- Известно, что испытатели ещё в ранних 80-х отрабатывали обмен тактической информацией между четырьмя самолётами МиГ-31.  Но потом, сколько я ни спрашивал лётчиков, как-то они о введении этого новшества в войсках ничего рассказать не могли. Также слышал, что отрабатывали управление с одного МиГ-31 несколькими Су-27, но опять же свидетелей этого процесса я не мог найти "днём с огнём".

Что-нибудь по истории вопроса подобного управления можете рассказать интересного? 

В свете того, что американцы интенсивно вводят в практику использование F-22 в качестве мини-АВАКСов - и это при том, что *системы обмена тактической информацией между F-22 и истребителями 4-го поколения до сих пор нет, поэтому  лётчики F-22 управляют в воздухе своими подопечными F-15 и F-16 по старинке - голосом*. Но эффект таких совместных действий - потрясающий, просто фантастический...

----------


## Оскар

> - Известно, что испытатели ещё в ранних 80-х отрабатывали обмен тактической информацией между четырьмя самолётами МиГ-31.  Но потом, сколько я ни спрашивал лётчиков, как-то они о введении этого новшества в войсках ничего рассказать не могли. Также слышал, что отрабатывали управление с одного МиГ-31 несколькими Су-27, но опять же свидетелей этого процесса я не мог найти "днём с огнём".
> 
> Что-нибудь по истории вопроса подобного управления можете рассказать интересного? 
> 
> В свете того, что американцы интенсивно вводят в практику использование F-22 в качестве мини-АВАКСов - и это при том, что *системы обмена тактической информацией между F-22 и истребителями 4-го поколения до сих пор нет, поэтому  лётчики F-22 управляют в воздухе своими подопечными F-15 и F-16 по старинке - голосом*. Но эффект таких совместных действий - потрясающий, просто фантастический...



Если в ыне слышали то это не значит что этого нет :Wink: 
А по поводу отработки наведения Ф-16 и Ф-15 с Ф-22 то другого то выхода нет.
Имеется ввиду если думать наперед и разарабатывать методы борьбы с адекватным противником (т.е. непопуасом).
Объяснить просто тенденция современной авиации идет путем снижения ЭПР истребителй и увеличением дальности обнаружения и захвата БРЛС (мощности БРЛС так сказать). А так же увеличения дальности пуска ракет ВВ и применения РЭБ. К чему это ведет? К тому что нахождения огромной бандурины (АВАКСа) над райном обороняемым противником крайне неблагоприятно(повторюсь если боевые действия с не попуасами).
Противник может подойти на дальность пуска раньше чем его обнаружат янкесы. АВАКС при этом почти безащитен, виден за сотни км.
Оптимальный вариант озвученный вами, Ф-22 незаметен, не так легко сбить и обладает мощной БРЛС. Есно что отрабатывают такие схемы, притом она очень гибкая.
А выхода повторюсь нет, Наносить удары по земле ф-22 полноценно не может, значит эти операции могут выполнять сейчас только Ф-15 и Ф-16. То есть специфика Ф-22 только сопровождения и завоевание превосходства в воздухе. Без ф-15 и Ф-16 никуда на данный момент( и ф-18), но возможности их радаров по современным стандартом тьфу... Американские Ф-15-ые на учениях еврофайтеры так 
замочили, что командования янкесов до сих пор внятное в ответ не могло ничего сказать, а подробности тех боев весь инет заполонили(а учитывая что еврофайтеры проиграли рафалям то и рафаль скорее всего с таким же результатом Ф-15 натянет). Без АВАКСа никуда да и думаю не смогут пилоты Ф-15 и Ф-16 без такой поддержки вообще вести боевые действия.
Так что повторюсь вариант взяимодействия описанный вами выше вынужденная необходимость.
НО!! Экипаж Ф-22 в отличие от АВАКСа всгео один пилот, плюс сдесь ни раз критикавалось наведение "голосом", настявят серъезных помех и что? Думаю вообще такой вараинт взаимодействия требует обсуждения..

----------


## Оскар

П.С. Плюс насчет взаимодействия МиГ-31 и Су-27, помоему я описывал вам случай с НПЗ, где участники были А-50, МиГ-31Б и Су-27... Не считая истем ПВО на земле..

----------


## Nazar

Миша, не знаю насколько можно верить Ильину, но по его данным, 2 октября 82го года, парой Миг-23МЛД была сбита пара F-15.
Обе стороны заинтересованы, одна в сокрытии факта, другая в его раздувании, по-этому кому верить, лично мне не понятно.

----------


## 13th

> Миша, не знаю насколько можно верить Ильину, но по его данным, 2 октября 82го года, парой Миг-23МЛД была сбита пара F-15.
> Обе стороны заинтересованы, одна в сокрытии факта, другая в его раздувании, по-этому кому верить, лично мне не понятно.


Вопрос в том, какому из Ильиных верить? 

Один Владимир Ильин пишет в своих "Истребителях" (1996 г.), что в декабре 1982 г. сирийские МиГ-23МЛД сбили три F-15 и один F-4. Другой Владимир Ильин во второй части статьи Боевое применение МиГ-23 утверждает, что первые два F-15 были сбиты 4 октября (судя по тексту, 1983-го года). 

Вот в чём проблема: Ильиных много, а правда-то одна.

----------


## Igor_k

> Вопрос в том, какому из Ильиных верить?


Все-таки,скорее всего -никакому.Во-первых.там и были не МЛД,а главное,каких-либо дополнительных подтверждений нет.Даже на форуме имени Тома Купера по этому поводу высказываются весьма скептически.Сам Том Купер очень любит арабов,но не любит советскую технику.Там предполагают,с разной степенью вероятности,что были сбиты или подбиты без восстановления несколько машин(Скайхоки,F-4E,RF-4S,F-16).Гораздо вероятнее,что Миги сбили пару имитаторов и благополучно слиняли.
Впрочем,в следующем году исполнится 30 лет ливанской войны.американцы обещают рассекретить свои данные.
 Иваныч.
Вы не могли бы немного подробнее рассказать о БВБ с Миг-23?Т.е.,когда и как?

----------


## juky-puky

> Миша, не знаю насколько можно верить Ильину, но по его данным, 2 октября 82го года, парой Миг-23МЛД была сбита пара F-15.
> Обе стороны заинтересованы, одна в сокрытии факта, другая в его раздувании, по-этому кому верить, лично мне не понятно.


- Дело в том, что результаты воздушной войны 1982-го года были настолько необычными, что в них практически никто не поверил, включая создателей F-15 и F-16. Поэтому после тех событий, насколько мне известно, представители фирм приехали в Израиль и на авиабазах начали по заводским номерам конкретно проверять наличие каждого поставленного в Израиль самолёта и изучать обстоятельства, при которых некоторые из них были утрачены. Вот тогда и было с удивлением окончательно установлено, что кроме той злосчастной Р-60 никаких поражений самолётов не было. 
А причины сказок арабских лётчиков + их советских советников по этому вопросу совершенно понятны. Причём, эти сказки устраивали всех, вплоть до Политбюро ЦК КПСС и лично Брежнева, которому оставалось жить четыре месяца...

----------


## Nazar

> - Дело в том, что результаты воздушной войны 1982-го года были настолько необычными, что в них практически никто не поверил


А что в них могло быть необычного, даже учитывая что ни одного самолета они в ВБ не потеряли? Как мне кажется, результат вполне предсказуем.

----------


## juky-puky

- В других войнах были потери, в Войне Судного дня - очень тяжёлые потери (правда, подавляющее большинство от ЗРК и ЗА).

----------


## Nazar

> - В других войнах были потери, в Войне Судного дня - очень тяжёлые потери (правда, подавляющее большинство от ЗРК и ЗА).


Они и были тогда, когда был примерно одинаковый уровень применяемого вооружения.
Изменился уровень, изменился и результат.

----------


## Fighter

> - Дело в том, что результаты воздушной войны 1982-го года были настолько необычными, что в них практически никто не поверил, включая создателей F-15 и F-16. Поэтому после тех событий, насколько мне известно, представители фирм приехали в Израиль и на авиабазах начали по заводским номерам конкретно проверять наличие каждого поставленного в Израиль самолёта и изучать обстоятельства, при которых некоторые из них были утрачены. Вот тогда и было с удивлением окончательно установлено, что кроме той злосчастной Р-60 никаких поражений самолётов не было. 
> А причины сказок арабских лётчиков + их советских советников по этому вопросу совершенно понятны. Причём, эти сказки устраивали всех, вплоть до Политбюро ЦК КПСС и лично Брежнева, которому оставалось жить четыре месяца...


Американских сказок тоже было немало. В Корее они в воздушных боях потеряли чуть боле сотни самолетов, а F-86 - несколько десятков, однако общие потери оказываются в несколько тысяч. Это конечно же отказы, непрогнозируемый огонь из "духовых ружей, луков" и другого стрелкового оружия!!!
Во Вьетнаме, да и в последующих конфликтах - такая же картина! И в Ливии F-15Е сам упал, сразу два двигателя отказали..!

----------


## Иваныч

> Иваныч.
> Вы не могли бы немного подробнее рассказать о БВБ с Миг-23?Т.е.,когда и как?


Во первых наверное нельзя исключить,что в те далёкие времена,что-то выдавалось за действительное,для поднятия боевого духа.
Прошло больше 25 лет,но у кого есть возможность покопаться в сборниках и шифртелеграммах того времени,найдут описание боя пары МИГ-21 с  парой F-15.

Учебные воздушные бои с МИГ-23МЛ мне пришлось проводить на авиабазе Мары,во время проверки там полка.
Проводилось ЛТУ полка по уничтожению "АВАКС"(роль АВАКС выполнял АН-12).Его прикрывала группа МИГ-23 с Маров.Общее количество самолётов участвующи в ЛТУ я не помню,но приблизительно не менее 
2-х АЭ МИГ-21БИС,с задачей сбить АВАКС и не менее АЭ МИГ-23МЛ(возможно это были МЛА.Я на МИГ-23 не летал,поэтому такими нюансами не владею),с задачей не допустить уничтожения АВАКС.
Бой оценивался,если АВАКС сбит,то маровским два,если не сбит то наоборот.
Были некоторые условности.Ввиду того,что самолётов с Маров было меньше,то одиночный самолёт имитировал пару,а нам было запрещено распускаться в парах.
Нашей паре была поставлена задача выполнить отвлекающую атаку  АВАКС ,я в паре был ведомым.Атаковали мы под 90* к траектории АН-12.
Растояние было большое,возможно более 40км (точное не помню).
Построение групп при выполнение задачи выглядело следующим образом.
Курсы я пишу условно.Допустим АН-12 барражировал по маршруту с курсом 180*,затем пролетев какое-то количество километров разворачивался на 360*.Где находились МИГ-23 мы конечно не знали.
У них опыт был большой,они подобные задания выполняли регулярно.
Разумеется мы ещё должны были руководствоваться и схемой полётов в районе Маров.
Наша группа выстроилась длинной "кишкой".Была ударная группа (звено),её хорошо прикрыли.Фактически смыслом задачи остальных групп,это прикравать ударную группу.А она должна была тупо прорываться к АН-12.Группы шли вне визуальной видимости друг за другом и по бокам от ударной группы.Управление осуществлялось с КП голосом.Наша пара находилась в конце группы.
Сначала МИГ-21 шли параллельно полёту АН-12,на большом интервале.Затем передовая группа выполнила разворот на 180* и оказалась на линии полёта АН-12,и  сзади АН-12.Расстояние было до АН-12  большое,более 40 км.
Пара в которой находился я оказалась на траверзе АН-12(так рассчитали).Мы развернулись на 90* в сторону цели и со снижение до 1000м с разгоном скорости по прибору более 1000к/ч полетели на АН-12.
КП Маров среагировали,что для меня было неожиданностью,я заметил МИГ -23 слева,на какой скорости он нас перехватывал трудно сказать,но очень быстро.Заметили мы его довольно далеко,на встречно- пересекающихся слева,т.к. мы были ниже.Похоже визуально он нас не видел,т.к летел немного в сторону и выше нас метров на 500..Задачей нашей пары было лететь в сторону цели до последней возможности.Мы рассчитывали выманить на себя как можно больше самолётов из группы прикрытия АН-12,но когда МИГ-23 стал подходить к нашему траверзу,он нас заметил и стал на нас доворачивать.Нам ничего не оставалось как включить форсажи и начать разворот на него.
Он один,нас двое.Мы выполнили "Узел".Ведущий продолжал вираж влево,я начал выполнять косую петлю в влево.Подойдя к верхней точке фигуры,посмотрел в левый нижний угол фонаря,МИГ-23 там ,дальше зашёл к нему в хвост на расстояние метров 250-300.Доложил ведущему,ведущий пошёл резко вверх.МИг-23 остался в вираже,у него был включон форсаж.Первоначально я расчитывал,что мне придётся включить ЧР,но я устойчиво стоял у него в хвосте,и даже выносил марку вперёд его траектории.Ведущий выполнив косую оказался сзади меня,так мы выполнили пару виражей,и по остатку прекратили бой.
Наш расчёт выманить на себя несколько самолётов не удался,ОБУ с Маров оказались опытными и лишнего не кого не послали.
А ударная группа пробилась к АН-12 и отсняли замечательную плёнку.
Расчёт на прикрытие ударной группы себя оправдал,а расчёт на возможный прорыв нашей пары не оправдал.
Исходя из этого ЛТУ,я для себя сделал вывод(который никому не навязываю),что ударную группу при выполнение подобных задач надо прикрывать.
Наверное подойти к АВАКС назамеченными очень сложно,если вообще возможно,поэтому обязательно должна быть ударная группа,и мощное прикрытие этой ударной группы.При разработке плана основное внимание необходимо уделить вариантам прикрытия ударной группы.

----------


## Fighter

Ну а сейчас непосредственно по теме. К началу 70-х у истребителей стал складываться определенный набор "стандартных" приемов боя, которые и были частью плана. Это были приемы, применяемые, в основном, при обнаружении противника в той или иной "стандартной" ситуации. Тогда родились тактические наступательные и оборонительные приемы приемы ближнего боя (у нас "крыши", "углы" "вилки" и т.д.) Это были приемы как одиночного, так и группового боя. Приемы одиночного наступательного боя были направлены на создание условий для применения оружия. Оборонительные приемы должны были сорвать атаку противника. Наступательные приемы группового боя предусматривали при полете в разомкнутом боевом порядке создание условий для атаки противника одним из  членов группы, находящемся в наиболее выгодном положении и прикрытие (наращивание усилий) другим. Оборонительные приемы, в основном состояли из размыканий, когда противник, преследующий одного члена группы, попадал под удар второго.   Разбирая тетради подготовки к полетам, нашел и вспомнил план одного боя. Свободный бой 2х2 ( 1981 г, МиГ-21бис, 927 иап) наведение на разных каналах, с переходом на один при начале боя (атакующая группа переходила на канал "противника"). Ввод в бой происходил в разомкнутом боевом порядке "фронт". При обнаружении "противника" на догоне - атака тем, кто первый обнаружил, с прикрытием-размыканием втророго в наклонной плоскости. В случае сближения на всречных, на удалении 8-10 размыкание во внешние стороны на 90 град  (один в горизонте, второй с  набором) с последуюшим доворотом  на "потивника". При обнаружении атаки одного, естественной реакцией противоборствующей стороны должен быть разворот на атакующего. Тем самым он подставлял себя под удар второго. При размыкании "противника" предусматривалось  размыкание атакующих по 2-3 вариантам. В положении атакованных - размыкание во внешние стороны (в том числе в наклонной плоскости) с предельно пергрузкой, и изменение направления разворота в сторону напарника того, кого не атакуют, или у кого атакующие на большей дальности.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Конец мая-начало июня 1985г.Мары-1.Проверка 927иап.
Свободный воздушный бой звена.Ведущая пара:командир полка-замполит.Ведомая пара:зам.командира-ст.штурман."Противник"-пара МиГ-23 местной авиагруппы.
План боя был разработан в трёх вариантах,в зависимости от построения боевого порядка "противника".
Сходились на встречных курсах.Пара "противника"разомкнулась по фронту с интервалом 2-3км.Командир определил :"Вариант №2".
На дальности до "противника" 30-35км командую :"Маневр".
Ведущие пар из пушки ГШ-23 отстреливают снаряды с диполями.После отстрела - разворот на 180*,ведущая пара вправо,ведомая-влево.Высота 1500-1800м."Противник" идёт выше.
Наблюдаю за сближением.На дальности 15-20км - "Маневр".Отстрел ИК-ловушек АСО-2И и переворот.На выходе в горизонт ведущей паре:"Цель слева под 45,дальность 3" - "Наблюдаю,атакую". Ведомой паре:"Цель справа под 45,дальность 3" - "Наблюдаю,атакую"

Всё прошло как по нотам.Победили.
На командном пункте командир авиабазы спросил меня :"Что это за вариант №2 и какие маневры выполнялись?" Я ответил,что смогу объяснить после посадки группы.Ещё он поинтересовался :"Сколько было вариантов боя?" Я ответил:"Три".На что он одобрительно качнул головой и вопросов больше не задавал.

П.С.Мог не совсем правильно указать "дальности" и "высоты".Времени много прошло.Здесь на форуме присутствуют участники той проверки,они меня подправят.

----------


## juky-puky

> Они и были тогда, когда был примерно одинаковый уровень применяемого вооружения.
> Изменился уровень, изменился и результат.


- Это верно. Миражи III против МиГ-21 не то, что F-15 и F-16 против МиГ-23.

----------


## Igor_k

Иваныч
Большое спасибо за подробный ответ
И просьба всем летчикам.В разделе Матчасть есть ветка о ракете Р-60.Мнения об этом изделии высказывают практически полярные.Хотелось бы послушать тех,кто их пускал

----------


## Fighter

> Конец мая-начало июня 1985г.Мары-1.Проверка 927иап.
> Свободный воздушный бой звена....


Этот бой хорошо помню. Перед ЛТУ и стрельбами по Ла-17 в Марах проводились так называемые «проверочные бои». Всего их было 5 по различным темам, в том числе, один с истребителями противника.  Две двойки из пяти боев означали  недопуск к последующим ЛТУ и стрельбам по Ла-17 и  двойку полку за проверку. До нас после «проверочных боев» уехал без ЛТУ с двойкой один полк, еще два получали два шара в ходе ЛТУ и стрельб. А так как  перехватить на МиГ-21 высотный разведчик МиГ-23 на М-2,3 (один из пяти боев) практически невозможно, то в остальных мы должны только выигрывать. Поэтому, на бой с истребителями решил лететь сам. 
План  этого боя родился уже к концу дня перед днем полета и появился потому, что ранее разработанные и облетанные варианты не соответствовали условиям. А они были таковы. МиГ-23 изображали F-15 с AIM -7F  и при сближении на встречных курсах только еще захватив цель, на 25 -30 км «кричали» «пуск» и конец боя! 
 Поэтому, главным было не дать противнику произвести пуск в ППС. Это можно было сделать только отворотом  -  в ЗПС дальность пуска на малой высоте уже не 20-25 км, а всего 5-7.
Но, просто подставить хвост конечно мало, в бою надо побеждать! Так и  родился этот план. Он был основан на том, что противник будет рассчитывать использовать свое явное преимущество в дальности применения ракет, и не будет уклоняться от встречного боя. Поэтому, наиболее вероятной ситуацией будет сближение на встречных курсах. А там на дальности, когда ракеты еще пустить нельзя было предусмотрен отворот и  размыкание.  Оно начиналось на  дальности 40-42 км. После отстрела ПРЛ патронов из балок АСО-2 и пушки выполнялся энергичный разворот вправо. При этом одна пара «ныряла» вниз до высоты 50 м с разворотом на 90 град, а вторая продолжала разворот до 180 град на своей высоте и снижением скорости (чтобы противнику не слишком долго было догонять). Маневр со снижением выводил первую пару на «слепые» курсовые углы и должен был остаться незамеченным. Далее были возможны три варианта развития событий.
Вариант 1 (основной) – противник, не заметив уход в стороны группы на малой высоте, продолжает преследование второй группы. В этом случае первая, через заранее рассчитанное время выполняет разворот на 180 влево, под 4/4 сближается с противником и атакует во фланг. Вторая, после отстрела ПРЛ патронов выполняет переворот и входит о очаг боя. В парах при атаке тоже были предусмотрены ограниченные размыкания. Таким образом, противник не мог реализовать свое преимущество в дальности пуска, оказывался под ударом с двух сторон, любой маневр для срыва атаки одной из групп подставлял его под удар второй.
Вариант 2 учитывал возможность обнаружения группы на малой высоте (рядом с зоной боя у противника был РЛП и ПН, способный нас засечь). В случае, если противник разворачивался на первую маловысотную группу, она уже не скрываясь с набором высоты тоже подставляла хвост, вынуждая его догонять. Далее по заранее рассчитанному времени, после очередного отстрела ПРЛ выполнялся переворот навстречу врагу, а вторая группа за 10 секунд до этого выполняла полупереворот на заранее рассчитанный курс с последующей возможностью удара во фланг. Чем- то повторялась картина варианта 1 только со сменой ролей
Вариант 3 был самый для нас неудобный – противник размыкался и преследовал каждую группу. В этом случае все происходило по сценарию варианта 2 за исключением того, что в финале каждая группа выполняла полупереворот для атаки во фланг противника, преследующего другую группу. При этом пред атакой траектории групп пересекались под 90, а далее уже ближний бой в двух очагах.  
Достоинством этого плана было то, что он ликвидировал преимущество противника в дальности пуска ракет, до минимума снижал неопределенность действий противника, позволял при каждом варианте обеспечить тактическое  преимущество.        
План был изучен летчиками и доведен до ОБУ, Вячеслав как раз в этом участвовал. Собственно от управления с земли требовалось определить курс на встречу, дать команду на маневр, определить вариант действий противника из трех возможныхи помогать при завяке боя.. 
Как развивались события и рисуновк плана боя в следующем сообщении.

----------


## SVVAULSH

> План был изучен летчиками и доведен до ОБУ, Вячеслав как раз в этом участвовал. Собственно от управления с земли требовалось определить курс на встречу, дать команду на маневр, определить вариант действий противника из трех возможныхи помогать при завяке боя.. 
> Как развивались события и рисуновк плана боя в следующем сообщении.



Приветствую,Николай Геннадьевич.
Точнее будет сказать ,что план изучАлся лётчиками и доводИлся до ОБУ(т.е. до меня) в самом процессе разработки этого самого плана.Вечером накануне полётов в вашей комнате гостиницы пара больших листов миллиметровой бумаги точно была исчерчена,пока не затвердили эти три варианта.



И ещё.В предыдущих постах поднимался вопрос использования АСУ в условиях помех(да и без помех).В описанном выше воздушном бою использовать аппаратуру приборного наведения было просто бесполезно.
Во-первых,ввиду скоротечности событий;
во-вторых,весь замысел,а тем более,все варианты воздушного боя в        "железные мозги" машины не вобьёшь.Машина будет только тупо отрабатывать курс в точку встречи в ППС или в точку начала разворота в ЗПС.
в-третьих,в данном конкретном случае исходное расстояние между целью и перехватчиками было недостаточно большим и машина бы "заглючила" и не стала бы вообще ничего считать.

Конечно,в дальних РВБ использование АСУ вполне оправданно.Машина считает задачу перехвата устойчиво,обеспечивается скрытность управления.Но в условиях помех использование АСУ мне тоже представляется проблематичным.Если активные помехи "забивают"средства связи,РЛС,то не факт ,что радиоканал телеметрии "АСУ - самолёт" тоже не окажется "забитым".

И тогда остаётся(как говаривал "единственный начальник первой эскадрильи") засесть на ЗКП и писать похоронки,а все оставшиеся ордена - себе,себе.Ну, это уже - шутка.

----------


## Иваныч

> А так как  перехватить на МиГ-21 высотный разведчик МиГ-23 на М-2,3 (один из пяти боев) практически невозможно,


Мне пришлось участвовать в перехвате высотного разведчика,которого имитировал МИГ-23,на МИГ -21.Высота полёта МИГ-23 была не менее 14000-14500м.
Если мне не изменяет память,то перехват мы осуществляли в составе пары.
Мысль перехватить цель летящую на скоростях,на которых МИГ-21 не летает была сразу отброшена.Хотя теоретические варианты были.
Во первых,был известен маршрут полёта разведчика.
Во вторых,время полёта.
Нам запрещалось перехватывать МИГ-23 после взлёта и в наборе высоты.
Вид маршрута полёта "разведчика" выглядел наподобие треугольника.Если за вершину"А" взять аэродром Мары,то вершиной "В" будет место разворота на участок разгона и полёта в стратосфере.Вершина "С" разворот на аэродром.Получается треугольник АВС.
На участке АВ перехват был запрещён,а на участках ВС и СА разрешён.
На участке маршрута ВС был установлены рубежи,которые определяли до начала разведки,участок разведки,и рубеж окончания разведки.
Перехват оценивался:
1.До рубежа начала разведки-отлично,
2.Во время разведки-хорошо,
3.После окончания разведки-удовлетворительно.
Понимая несостоятельность,точнее мизерновероятность перехвата на участке ВС,был выбран третий вариант,перехват разведчика после выполнения им задания(лучше синица в руках,чем журавль в небе).
Поэтому основная задача была к моменту выхода "разведчика на участок "СА" иметь достаточное количество топлива для перехвата,если понадобится,то с использованием форсажных режимов для догона и на случей,если МИГ-23 начнёт маневрировать.
Соответственно,нужно было,чтобы на участке "СА" у МИГ-23 было мало топлива,чтобы как можно больше он его израсходовал,а осталось у него,разве,что для посадки.
Поэтому нам подвесили 490л. бак под фюзеляж(с ним, если память мне не изменяет,можно было разгоняться до М=1,5.).
Один МИГ-21 выполнял полёт близкий к траектории полёта МИГ-23,при этом наш ОБУ должен был давать команды(полёт выполнялся на одном канале),что вот,вот МИГ-21 перехватит МИГ-23,но не перегнуть палку.
Главное,чтобы МИГ-23 жёг,жёг и жёг топливо.
В точке "В" наша пара распустились,и мы перешли на одиночное пилотирование.Я выполнял полёт на высоте приблизительно 10-11 км.по маршруту АВС.
Всё получилось,на участке "СА" МИГ-23 никаких интенсовных маневров не выполнял,и мне удалось  выполнить перехват с использование РП(радиолакационного прицела).Троячок мы заработали.
Вечером встречаясь у гостинницы с лётчиком,выполнявшим полёт за высотного разведчика,он говорил,а почему вы не вышли заранее,допустим в точку Z до точки "В" на линию ВС,(получалось мы должны были находится на прямой линии ZВС.На участке ZВ разогнаться)и пока я (он)разгоняюсь,а вы могли-бы уже разогнаться,и перехватить разведчик.Правда насколько успешные были подобные перехваты добиться у него не удалось,за исключением слов;-да нормально.

----------


## Оскар

Огромное спасибо вам за подробную и очень интересную информацию. Получается что даже МиГ-21 в умелых руках грозное оружие.
Есть методы и варианты борьбы с более совершенными истребителями.
Но у меня есть вопросы, в большинстве случаев описанных вами многое зависело от информации получаемой с КП, что отражалось в вашем описании боев с МиГ-29 и МиГ-23. То есть с КП пилоту МиГ-29 сообщалась а ваших совместных действиях по противодействии. Насколько я понял ТТХ БРЛС МиГ-21 не позволяли автономно перехватывать сложные цели (например ваши действия по недопущению пуска с МиГ-23 ракет на большой дистанции отворотом, ведь без подсказки с КП думаю вряд ли можно было отследить действия МиГ-23 с расстояния более 40 км) не так ли?
Многие описанные вами бои происходили скоротечно, потому что вы знали о местоположении " противника" и были подсказки с КП. Вообще отрабатывались ли вообще методы если скажем связь с КП нарушена( забита помехами) то есть меры по автономному поиску и уничтожению противника? Вообще возможно ли это было на тот момент?

----------


## Fighter

> Мне пришлось участвовать в перехвате высотного разведчика,которого имитировал МИГ-23,на МИГ -21.Высота полёта МИГ-23 была не менее 14000-14500м.


 Привет, "Иваныч"! Да, тогда из 5 боев мы ни один не проиграли. Помомо высокой выучки и натреннированности - всего 9 месяцев, как из Афгана, не малую роль сыграло творчество летчиков при подготовке к  каждлму бою. Мысль плюс умение способны творить чудеса!
Но, возвращаюсь к тому бою с истребителями. Бой развивался по прогнизируему сценарию. Летчики противоборствующей стороны, уверенные в превосходстве оружия, не задумали нам ни одной "каверзы".
При сближении СПО немного моргала, но захвата не было, на дальности 40, получив команду от ОБУ, сделав очередь из пушки и отстрелив ПРЛ патроны АСО-2, мы разомкнулись. Я с разворотом на 90 ушел вниз на высоту около 50м. Миша Степанов развернулся на 180 и снизил скрость до 700. Далее с КП уже ничего не слышал, ретранслировал команды Миша. Пока события развивались по варианту 1. И вот Миша сообщил, что противник, незначительно размкнувшись по фронту, доворачивается влево - на ПН вблизи зоны боя все же засекли наш маневр!  Вариант 2! С набором до 3000 крутим вправо на 90. Ждем расчетное время, Вот СПО запищала "захват" противник сзади на дальности около 10. Снова отстрел ПРЛ и переворот. Миша в это время полупереворотом тоже выходит в район боя. лампы СПО погасли. "Цель слева под 45 дальность 3" я и сам уже вижу слева выше идин МиГ- 23, его напарник  во фронте правее 3 км. Форсаж уже давно включен, боевой влево, противник меня не видит, делаю три пуска с дальности 1000, и 800 и 500 м. Мой ведомый Коля Осокин  во внешней строне маневра на 1,5-2 км. Левой "кадушкой"  ухожу вниз вправо. Второй МиГ-23, не видя меня, под 90 проскакивает справо налево выше на 1000 м. Мой ведомый мог бы атаковать и его, но это уже не надо! "Всем выход из боя!" На форсаже разгонем со снижением приборную 1300 (М=1.1) и влетаем в ближнюю зону аэродрома. Бой выигран! На кругу по замыкающей паре  наши противники МиГ-23 пытаются для реабилитации сделать пленку!

----------


## SVVAULSH

> Вообще отрабатывались ли вообще методы если скажем связь с КП нарушена( забита помехами) то есть меры по автономному поиску и уничтожению противника? Вообще возможно ли это было на тот момент?


  Там же,в Марах,одним из пяти обязательных упражнений для допуска к стрельбам было  "Поиск и уничтожение крылатых ракет".
Крылатые ракеты обозначали марыйские МиГ-21.Тройкой они выходили в точку роспуска к зоне ,севернее аэродрома.Распускались отворотом в право на курс примерно 90* с минутным интервалом.Т.е.после роспуска все трое шли на параллельных курсах с боковым интервалом порядка 15км.Высота 300м,скорость под 1000.
  Наше (проверяемое) звено взлетало раньше "противника" и уже в зоне строило боевой порядок для поиска целей.Растягивались цепочкой в пределах визуальной видимости и барражировали левым кругом с курсами примерно 150* - 330*.
  Всё это упражнение выполнялось в режиме радиомолчания.Доложили о занятии зоны и - молчок.На командном пункте на индикаторах РЛС ,несмотря на малые высоты,были хорошо видны и свои,и "чужие".Но никаких подсказок,намёков и полунамёков не должно было быть.Проверяющие следили за этим строго.
  На предварительной подготовке пытались мы вместе с лётчиками придумать какие-нибудь условные сигналы для подсказок(типа :запрос остатка топлива,кратковременное нажатие микрофона радиостанции и т.п.).Но в итоге пришли к выводу,что сигналы эти пускай будут,но на них(сигналы)надеяться не будем.
  Победили.Обнаружили,конечн  о,не всех.Но зачёт получили.

----------


## Оскар

> Там же,в Марах,одним из пяти обязательных упражнений для допуска к стрельбам было  "Поиск и уничтожение крылатых ракет".
> Крылатые ракеты обозначали марыйские МиГ-21.Тройкой они выходили в точку роспуска к зоне ,севернее аэродрома.Распускались отворотом в право на курс примерно 90* с минутным интервалом.Т.е.после роспуска все трое шли на параллельных курсах с боковым интервалом порядка 15км.Высота 300м,скорость под 1000.
>   Наше (проверяемое) звено взлетало раньше "противника" и уже в зоне строило боевой порядок для поиска целей.Растягивались цепочкой в пределах визуальной видимости и барражировали левым кругом с курсами примерно 150* - 330*.
>   Всё это упражнение выполнялось в режиме радиомолчания.Доложили о занятии зоны и - молчок.На командном пункте на индикаторах РЛС ,несмотря на малые высоты,были хорошо видны и свои,и "чужие".Но никаких подсказок,намёков и полунамёков не должно было быть.Проверяющие следили за этим строго.
>   На предварительной подготовке пытались мы вместе с лётчиками придумать какие-нибудь условные сигналы для подсказок(типа :запрос остатка топлива,кратковременное нажатие микрофона радиостанции и т.п.).Но в итоге пришли к выводу,что сигналы эти пускай будут,но на них(сигналы)надеяться не будем.
>   Победили.Обнаружили,конечн  о,не всех.Но зачёт получили.



300 метров разве невысоко для КР? А  о построении, направление движения, количестве "крылатых ракет" изначально знали?

----------


## SVVAULSH

> 300 метров разве невысоко для КР? А  о построении, направление движения, количестве "крылатых ракет" изначально знали?


Конечно,300м - несколько высоковато для КР.И про всё остальное,упомянутое вами,знали.
Так ведь это же не война была,а боевая учёба.Да и про меры безопасности забывать не стоило.

----------


## Иваныч

> 300 метров разве невысоко для КР? А  о построении, направление движения, количестве "крылатых ракет" изначально знали?


Основная сложность перехвата крылатых ракет заключалась:
1. Шли они на большой скорости и был ограничен рубеж перехвата.
2.Район в котором выполнялся поиск крылатых ракет был довольно большой.

Конечно условности были,но упражнение очень сложное.Догнать цель идущую на скорости 1000км/час.(надо учесть,что скорость прибороная на этой высоте практически является и истинной) не просто.К тому-же неизвестно как её обнаружишь,возможно на встречных.Чтобы держать на МИГ-21 на малых высотах скорость по прибору 950,двигатель должен работать практически в районе максимала.
План поиска и перехвата "крылатых ракет" предусматривал.Поиск каждый из группы выполняет самостоятельно,но при этом сохраняет и визуальный контакт с впереди летящим.При обнаружение,(кто обнаружит)предписывалось.Н  емедленно включить форсаж и  выполнить разворот на цель по возможности с разгоном.Остальные продолжают дальнейший поиск не отвлекаясь на происходящее.
Я конечно могу ошибиться,но вроде были перехвачены все цели?
 В задание определялось количество целей и в зависимости от количества перехваченных,ставилась оценка.Приблизительное направление полёта "КР" было известно(условно была линия фронта),но в каком районе зоны поиска  они пойдут,этого не знали.Каждая цель шла самостоятельно.
До нас многие за это упражнение получали неуд.

----------


## Fighter

> 300 метров разве невысоко для КР? А  о построении, направление движения, количестве "крылатых ракет" изначально знали?


Вообще-то КР на высоте 50 м заметить легче, чем на 300. Днем у ракеты, летящей на этой высоте есть тень, которая  гораздо лучше обнаруживается, чем сама ракета.

----------


## Оскар

> Вообще-то КР на высоте 50 м заметить легче, чем на 300. Днем у ракеты, летящей на этой высоте есть тень, которая  гораздо лучше обнаруживается, чем сама ракета.


Спасибо еще раз вам и Иванычу за подробности очень интересно. Тогда еще один вопрос многие описания боев которые выложили здесь, основываются насколько я понял на визуальном обнаружении противника.. То есть как часто бывало вы первыми замечали МиГ-23 и могли начать маневр или наоборот. Получается в бою  в основном полагались на свое зрение и на подсказки с КП (МиГ-29 о том что его в "клещи" взяли и МиГ-23 о вшем плане из-за чего пришлось №2 выбирать -узнали ведь с КП) чем на собственные БРЛС?
Тогда вопрос скажем в сумерках или при плохой видимости, а так же если по каким либо причинам КП"отключили" (вынесли, заглушили помехами и т.д.) какими были действия?
Ну и подробнее про перехваты ночью, возможно ли на МиГ-21 перехватить истребитель противника ночью с большой вероятностью автономно? Неужели на самом деле так отключи он огни и невозможно перехватить?

----------


## Оскар

П.С. КР тожу визульно обнаруживали или все таки БРЛС использовалось? Насчет тени это вмысле ее увидеть легче чем саму КР? То есть чтобы перватить надо фактически над ней пролететь?

----------


## FLOGGER

> сделав очередь из пушки и отстрелив ПРЛ патроны АСО-2и,


Простите, на МИГ-21  были АСО? Или я чего-то не понял?

----------


## SVVAULSH

> Простите, на МИГ-21  были АСО? Или я чего-то не понял?


Были.В 1983 году перед Афганом установили.

----------


## FLOGGER

Они  ставились на месте установки СПРД?

----------


## Иваныч

> П.С. КР тожу визульно обнаруживали или все таки БРЛС использовалось? Насчет тени это вмысле ее увидеть легче чем саму КР? То есть чтобы перватить надо фактически над ней пролететь?


БРЛС на МИГ-21 на таких высотах не позволяла практически ничего обнаруживать.Искали КР визуально.
Если говорить о возможностях визуального обнаружения целей на различных высотах,то  на высотах в пределах 200-300м.это сделать сложнее чем на 50м.
Любую цель легче заметить,если идёт перемещение чего-то подвижного на фоне неподвижного.На 50м. это перемещение для глаза заметнее,да и тень более чёткая.
Конечно атаковать на 50м. сложнее,чем на 300м.Вообще-то высоты ниже 100м. в обычных учебных полётах практически не использовались,разве,что на полигонах во время учений,для показа.Да и на 100м.не все летали,обычная стандартная малая высота в учебных полётах,это 200м.
Кроме МИГ-21,я несколько лет летал на  штурмовике СУ-25,и на них  на 50м не летали,несмотря на то,что  по идее,это его самые рабочие высоты в случее "чего".

----------


## Иваныч

> Спасибо еще раз вам и Иванычу за подробности очень интересно. Тогда еще один вопрос многие описания боев которые выложили здесь, основываются насколько я понял на визуальном обнаружении противника.. То есть как часто бывало вы первыми замечали МиГ-23 и могли начать маневр или наоборот. Получается в бою  в основном полагались на свое зрение и на подсказки с КП (МиГ-29 о том что его в "клещи" взяли и МиГ-23 о вшем плане из-за чего пришлось №2 выбирать -узнали ведь с КП) чем на собственные БРЛС?
> Тогда вопрос скажем в сумерках или при плохой видимости, а так же если по каким либо причинам КП"отключили" (вынесли, заглушили помехами и т.д.) какими были действия?
> Ну и подробнее про перехваты ночью, возможно ли на МиГ-21 перехватить истребитель противника ночью с большой вероятностью автономно? Неужели на самом деле так отключи он огни и невозможно перехватить?


В дневном бою приходилось расчитывать на зрение(и мы это хорошо умели делать)  и команды КП(командного пункта).В последнюю очередь на БРЛС.
В ночном "бою"(точнее это назвать перехватом)практически только на команды КП.
Теоретически наверное можно было при помощи БПРЛ что обнаружить,но работать было возможно только в заднюю полусферу,а определить самостоятельно,как по отношению к тебе движется цель невозможно.
В условиях помех каналам управления мне не приходилось летать(возможно кто-то это делал,расскажет),да и перехватывать постановщика помех тоже не приходилось.Не знал я и тех кому посчастливилось такие задания выполнять.
Конечно нам доводился меневр каналами управления,на случай постановки помех этим каналам,но лично мне ни разу не пришлось маневрировать каналами.
Если говорить о ученьях ПВО "Запад-81",то для меня это показатель недостаточности пунктов управления,когда один ПН в лице одного ОБУ,наводил большое количество самолётов,на детали у него не было времени.
Подозреваю (на форуме есть опытные ОБУ,поправят),так я подозреваю,что тот,кто наводил,не являлся штатным ОБУ данного ПН,а был прикомандирован на время учений.Чувствовался опыт.
Практических наведений у ОБУ пунктов наведения было мало,в отличие от полковых ОБУ,т.к. ПН существовали отдельно от лётных частей.Хотя эту проблему пытались решать,и иногда перехваты выполнялись под их управлением.Зная как они это делали,я и подозреваю о "подмене".
Несомненно МИГ-23 в плане работы ночью,да и днём в сравнение с МИГ-21,шаг вперёд.А ещё  есть сложные метеусловия,облака.

Почему нам на МИГ-21 нам удавалось успешно противоборствовать с МИГ-23?
Моё мнение.Давайте вспомним первые модификации МИГ-23 поступающие в части.На них можно было только перехваты выполнять,не о каких маневренных боях,сложном пилотаже речи не было.Поэтому в подготовке  лётчиков  МИГ-23,пилотажу, маневренным воздушным боям был многолетний провал.Когда-же в части начали поступать самолёты модернизированные(а фактически уже новые ),многолетнее "перехватывание" сказалось.Они делали ставку на преимущество своего бортового оборудования и ТТД самолёта,а мы понимали свои слабые места и вынуждены были выкладываться по полной.Главная наша задача подойти на дистанции ближнего боя,где шансы практически равны,а в подготовке маневрировать летчики МИГ-21 превосходили пилотов МИГ-23.Подойти близко нам позволяло умение выполнять боевое маневрирование,базой которого является сложный пилотаж,и не только одиночно,но и в составе пар,звеньев.
Говоря о боях с МИГ-23,можно сказать о их слабом маневрирование.Например я описывал бой с МИГ-23 на виражах,но у него была возможность просто уйти вверх,как-то попытаться оторваться.
Если ответить на "грубый" вопрос,какой самолёт лучше?.Конечно МИГ-23,но чтобы летчики летающие на МИГ-23 перенесли на них и весь опыт наработанный на МИГ-21,а этого не было,поэтому скажем:-если нас не удалось достать копьём,то на мечах у них шансов практически не было.
Говоря о последней проверке 927 ИАП в Марах(в которой я участвовал,а участвовал я в 3-х),то мы не проиграли там ничего,выиграли все бои,ЛТУ,связанные даже с атакой НЦ.Кстати там получился  целый "анекдот" связанный с выполнение задания по уничтожению НЦ.
Вот когда лётчики МИГ-21 927 ИАП пересели на МИГ-29,перетащив с собой опыт,то...Мне пришлось участвовать в бою 4-х МИГ-21 против одного МИГ-29,вот была карида.Нам удалось подойти ,по крайней мере троим на дистанцию ближнего боя,но МИГ-29 увернулся по меньшей мере от 20 наших атак,и никто из нас не смог сделать плёнку.Надо учесть,что атаковали мы порой одновременно парой с разных сторон,а на подходе был третий и червёртый где-то сверху летал.

Хотелось-бы послушать тех кто сегодня летает.

----------


## SVVAULSH

> Они  ставились на месте установки СПРД?


См.здесь :Афганский дневник. Записки лётчика-истребителя
посты №75 , №77 и №79.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо. Что-то эту тему я как-то пропустил...

----------


## Fighter

Вот, нашел новый рисунок по плану боя на встречнх курсах, и еще несколько по теме действий с стандартных ситуациях. Материалы для конференции 1985г.

----------


## Оскар

Так понятно, получается победы все таки основаны на личных качествах пилота и слаженности экипажей между собой. Но все равно получается на МиГ-21 очень сложно конкурировать с МиГ-23(а тем более с МиГ-29).
Вообще теперь понял, ранее я удивлялся, у израильтян были победы над МиГ-23 не только у Ф-15 но и у Ф-16. Но ведь у МиГ-23 были ракеты средней дальности и он мог атаковать раньше, а у Ф-16 на тот момент были только ракеты ближнего боя и довольно слабая БРЛС. Но Ф-16 был намного маневреннее МиГ-23. Из ваших постов увидел, что ДВБ при правильном маневрировании и тактике можно избежать и выйти в БВБ (против МиГ-23)даже на МиГ-21. То есть учитывая ТТХ Ф-16 и подготовку израильских пилотов все встает на свои места то понятно почему у арабов шансов небыло. 
По МиГ-21 понятно все равно там очень много зависит от уровня пилота, БРОЭ не позволяет действовать автономно.
Но получается МиГ-21 имеет преимущество как в БВБ так и ДВБ(раз выдержал 20 атак да еще и в четырехкратном меньшинстве).
Теперь понятно почему тактика у НАТО в очень эффективна. 
Как отметили атаки в основном происходят ночью (так как снижается возможность поражения стрелково-пушечным вооружением так и ПЗРК и т.д). КП противника выноситься КР, потом под прикрытием помех идет атакующая группа, все действия координирует ДРЛО. Насколько я понял (из описанных вами действий) что если противник вооружен МиГ-21 и МиГ-23 то шансов отразить атаку нет(пример израильский конфликт, Ирак, Ливия).
То есть МиГ-21 практически бесполезен ночью (если связи с КП нет), МиГ-23 в принципе тоже, так как нет связи с КП, а БРЛС все равно ограниченно позволяет полностью автономно искать противника(если еще и помехи).Противник наоборот все видет (благодаря ДРЛО). И перехватывающую группу растреливают как в тире..
Мне кажется, что перехваты ночью в условиях помех, наведение с АСУ это то что сейчас крайне актуально, не менее актуально чем высокая пилотажная подготовка. Как тут отметили в ВВС култь маневренного воздушного боя, но при проверке та группа которая взаимодействовала  через "терминал" безоговорочно выиграла группу которая в условиях радиомолчания была (то есть наведение голосом забито помехами)..
Вообще мне кажется что все отписанные вами действия очень эффективны и то что вы проходили в Марах очень актуально и необходимо. Жаль что такая практика сейчас уже не проводиться

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Очень интересные иллюстрации. Хоть никогда этому не учился, но многое стало понятно. На второй схеме, я так понимаю, вторая группа синих атакует из "засады" маскируясь на фоне земли? 
Есть ли нормативные документы по этому поводу доступные широкому кругу читателей?

----------


## Igor_k

Оскар
МФ-эфок и было всего 24 штука.И полсотни МС

----------


## Иваныч

[QUOTE=Оскар;73708]
Но получается МиГ-21 имеет преимущество как в БВБ так и ДВБ(раз выдержал 20 атак да еще и в четырехкратном меньшинстве).
,
Вы наверное имели в виду МИГ-29,это он выдержал атаки.

----------


## Оскар

[QUOTE=Иваныч;73720]


> Но получается МиГ-21 имеет преимущество как в БВБ так и ДВБ(раз выдержал 20 атак да еще и в четырехкратном меньшинстве).
> ,
> Вы наверное имели в виду МИГ-29,это он выдержал атаки.


Вы правы я просто опечатался. Это к тому, что ведь БРЛС у МиГ-29 лучше намного чем у МиГ-21 и есть ракеты Р-27. Это не говоря о том, что в БВБ у него Р-73 и нашлемка.
Но все равно судя по отзывам на форума в подготовке основной упор делается на маневренный БВБ. Как описал летчик Су-33 задача сорвать дальний воздушный бой и навязать ближний. Как я понял это скорее всего из-за качества ракетного вооружения СД(средней дальности) и возможностей БРЛС Су-27 и МиГ-29, а в ближнем бою шансов намного больше. То есть получается как и в указанных вами случаях когда противник имеет преимущество по дальности применения ракет (более совершенное БРЛС и ракеты). 
В особенности как было отмечено, ракеты в основном Р-27 и учитывая, что их производство осталось на украине, то в основном в полках осталось с советских запасов (а время идет), новых ракет Р-77 в полках нет..
Думаю описанные вами варианты и сейчас актуальны, правда на МиГ-29 думаю можно их осушествить намного лучше.

----------


## Оскар

И еще вопрос тогда, вот вы описывали вариант боя против МиГ-23 который изображал Ф-15.
Там чтобы избежать его ракет СД вы развернулись к нему хвостом. То есть практически беззащитными стали. А по их(МиГ-23) действаиях судили по СПО (типа есть или нет захвата, помогли ли маневры для срыва захвата) и выбирали время для разворота. как думаете можно было бы на СПО (на МиГ-21) надеятся в случае если бы был в самом деле Ф-15? Ведь поворачиваться спиной к противнику(то етсь практически быть безащитным) не есть гуд? Это я ктому что когда в югославии сбили МиГ-29 то потом когда опрашивали пилотов те ничего не увидели пока их не сбили.
Я к тому это что время для разворота вы выбирали по информации с КП и данным СПО(имгает но захвата нет). А в случае с реальным Ф-15 скажем если с КП нет связи, а о точном расстоянии вы незнаете( скажем знаете, что с той стороны летит Ф-15, насколько понял БРЛС МиГ-21 обнаружить Ф-15 на дальности в 40 км не могла) не думаю что на СПО(в особенности на МиГ-21) можно целиком положиться, как бы вы действовали?

----------


## Fighter

> И еще вопрос тогда, вот вы описывали вариант боя против МиГ-23 который изображал Ф-15.
> Там чтобы избежать его ракет СД вы развернулись к нему хвостом. То есть практически беззащитными стали. А по их(МиГ-23) действаиях судили по СПО (типа есть или нет захвата, помогли ли маневры для срыва захвата) и выбирали время для разворота. как думаете можно было бы на СПО (на МиГ-21) надеятся в случае если бы был в самом деле Ф-15? Ведь поворачиваться спиной к противнику(то етсь практически быть безащитным) не есть гуд? Это я ктому что когда в югославии сбили МиГ-29 то потом когда опрашивали пилотов те ничего не увидели пока их не сбили.
> Я к тому это что время для разворота вы выбирали по информации с КП и данным СПО(имгает но захвата нет). А в случае с реальным Ф-15 скажем если с КП нет связи, а о точном расстоянии вы незнаете( скажем знаете, что с той стороны летит Ф-15, насколько понял БРЛС МиГ-21 обнаружить Ф-15 на дальности в 40 км не могла) не думаю что на СПО(в особенности на МиГ-21) можно целиком положиться, как бы вы действовали?


В данном бою команду на начало маневра давал ОБУ с земли. В остальном, все высоты, скорости, время (времена) были расчитаны заранее на земле, После Д 40 ОБУ должен был, согласно разработанному плану определить вариант. А "спиной к противнику" - это не страшно, все равно ему для пуска в ЗПС надо нас догонять до Д 5-7. А мы на 10 км (по расчитанному времени)  - переворот и получаем ближний бой. И не просто в равной ситуации (врочем, летчик занятый работой с БРЛС  обычно всегда проигрывал в визуальном обнаружении), а с ударом с разных сторон, когда его маневр на одну группу, подставлял под удар второй!

----------


## Оскар

> В данном бою команду на начало маневра давал ОБУ с земли. В остальном, все высоты, скорости, время (времена) были расчитаны заранее на земле, После Д 40 ОБУ должен был, согласно разработанному плану определить вариант. А "спиной к противнику" - это не страшно, все равно ему для пуска в ЗПС надо нас догонять до Д 5-7. А мы на 10 км (по расчитанному времени)  - переворот и получаем ближний бой. И не просто в равной ситуации (врочем, летчик занятый работой с БРЛС  обычно всегда проигрывал в визуальном обнаружении), а с ударом с разных сторон, когда его маневр на одну группу, подставлял под удар второй!


Спасибо еще раз. Вообще эти вопросы я задавал так как хотел проанализировать причины поражений советской техники в боях с американской в израильском конфликте и  в ираке. Понятна разнича в классе, но чтобы так в одну калитку, почти ез потерь со своей стороны. В 91 году ведь то что было в  ВВС ирака и в Союзе считалось не устаревшим.
Просто я думаю а ведь ваш план не приемлем если нет информации с земли. То есть даже если вы сходитесь с Миг-23 лоб в лоб скажем с дистанции 50-60 км, то без подсказки не можете его обнаружить и выбрать момент для начала разворота. Я думаю если положиться на СПО можно не успеть увернуться когда в захват взяли. Помниться был режим такой на МиГ-29 и Су-27, после обнаружения противника СУВ расчитывала время когда истребитель выйдет в разрешенную зону пуска, и временно прекращала подсвет и на нужной дистанции в определенное время захват и сразу пуск. Незнаю была ли такая функция у МиГ-23, но думаю все равно без информации с КП помоему этот план вообще не осуществим. 
Это я к тому что ф-15 в ираке растреливали Миг-21 и Миг-23 почти на небольших дистанциях, потому что сами видели противника (АВАКС) а у противника была нарушена связь с наземным КП. Это не говоря о том что в ДВБ у них был колосальные преимушества.

----------


## Иваныч

[QUOTE=Оскар;73722]


> Вы правы я просто опечатался. Это к тому, что ведь БРЛС у МиГ-29 лучше намного чем у МиГ-21 и есть ракеты Р-27. Это не говоря о том, что в БВБ у него Р-73 и нашлемка.
> Но все равно судя по отзывам на форума в подготовке основной упор делается на маневренный БВБ. Как описал летчик Су-33 задача сорвать дальний воздушный бой и навязать ближний. Как я понял это скорее всего из-за качества ракетного вооружения СД(средней дальности) и возможностей БРЛС Су-27 и МиГ-29, а в ближнем бою шансов намного больше. То есть получается как и в указанных вами случаях когда противник имеет преимущество по дальности применения ракет (более совершенное БРЛС и ракеты). 
> В особенности как было отмечено, ракеты в основном Р-27 и учитывая, что их производство осталось на украине, то в основном в полках осталось с советских запасов (а время идет), новых ракет Р-77 в полках нет..
> Думаю описанные вами варианты и сейчас актуальны, правда на МиГ-29 думаю можно их осушествить намного лучше.


Я писал раньше,что МИГ-23 лучше,чем МИГ-21,а МИГ-29 лучше их вместе взятых.
Вы указываете на самую главную проблему,которая,скажем прямо,была плохо решена,это управление,а особенно в условиях помех.Этому практически не обучали,только теоретически.
Как рассказывали о средствах управления у Израйля,то они видели не только то,что летит,но и что движется по земле.Насколько это правда не знаю,но по их успешности действий похоже на правду,да итем кто говорил можно верить.
Арабы ничего похожего не имели,вот и результаты.
У США проблема управления встала ещё во Вьетнаме,и они её постепенно решали.У нас похоже,к большому сожалению,пока проблема управления не встаёт.

Маневренному воздушному бою подготовить сложнее,поэтому наверное ему уделяется большее внимание.
Главная проблема,как и чему готовить.
Я писал на форуме о подготовке лётчиков в Эфиопии.
Принципы подготовки описанные там позволяют готовить лётчиков в комплексе.Основное,это не должно быть коротких полётов.

А БРЛС на МИГ-21БИС очень слабая(а на ранних модификация и того хуже),при её включение больше шансов,что она будет демаскировать,чем обнаруживать.
Может быть можно было чему-то научиться и понять возможности БРЛС 
МИГ-21,если-бы выполнялись задания по самостоятельному поиску и уничтожению воздушных целей,допустим ночью,без наведения с КП.Тогда наверное со временем могла выработаться какая-то методика,но ничего этого не было,поэтому  говоря об этой теме,можно только додумывать,но не более.

----------


## kfmut

> У США проблема управления встала ещё во Вьетнаме,и они её постепенно решали.У нас похоже,к большому сожалению,пока проблема управления не встаёт.


это не совсем так, точнее совсем не так  :Smile:  у нас проработки по *современным* комплексным системам управления ВВС начались где-то после войны в Афганистане, примерно в тот период, как говорят аксакалы, появились первые ТЗ на них. Однако, задача была поставлена, мягко говоря, глобальная, примерно тоже самое если бы у нас после ВОВ кто-нибудь пришёл и предложил вместо строительства реактивных самолётов на немецких технологиях разработать сразу МиГ-29/Су-27  :Smile: , а с учётом роста возможностей железа КСА АСУ в 90-х, росли и аппетиты АСУшников в погонах и представителей военной науки, поэтому к концу 90-х/началу 2000-х уже требования выросли до F-22 при том что возможности промышленности где-то соответствовали МиГ-23. Всё это затягивало до бесконечности разработку и принятие на вооружение подобных систем. Как проходили ПИ и ГИ эти АСУ можете представить сами, при том что денег и времени было вбухано дофига, а готового результата как бы и не было, точне он по большому счёту не соответствовал заданному ТЗ... Отдельная песня это взаимодействие этих АСУ... Не стоит забывать и распад СССР когда профильные НИИ очутились в другом государстве, и конец 90-ых когда произошёл массовый отток перспективных кадров из отрасли, вообщем, причин много и многие из них действительно являются объективными.

Вот тут http://vpk-news.ru/articles/5055 нам называют эти самые "перспективные" АСУ для ФА и истребительной авиации




> Управление полками, вооруженными ударными самолетами или МЦ АК, решающими ударные задачи, осуществляется через КП ап, ад ФА АСУ "Фазенда-Т". При решении истребительных задач - КП (СКП, ПН) иап АСУ "Постскриптум".


Однако, потом в войсках начались ОШМ, когда никто не мог сказать как будет выглядеть ОШС ВВС, а от этого зависело очень многое. Параллельно шла "оптимизация" военной науки с соответсвующими последствиями... Вообщем, да прибудет с нами ЗАС  :Frown: 

ЗЫ извините за маленький оффтоп...

----------


## Fighter

> Вот тут http://vpk-news.ru/articles/5055 нам называют эти самые "перспективные" АСУ для ФА и истребительной авиации


 Статья спорная, выводы - во многом ошибочные!

----------


## kfmut

> Статья спорная, выводы - во многом ошибочные!


я же говорю, что "оптимизация" военную науку стороной не обошла ;-) В войсках ситуации соизмерима: АСУ-шники без своих конспектов только элементарные вещи могут делать, если что идёт не по плану, то практически ступор, профильная подготовка АСУ-шников-лейтенантов практически равна НУЛЮ, из представителей боевых расчётов КП мало кто может сказать, что они хотят видеть в АСУ, когда видят труды представителей военной науки удивляются "нафиг нам это нужно?", методологическим материалам уже сильно за 20 лет и т.д. Хотя конечно, отдельные светлые личности имеются.

----------


## Иваныч

> это не совсем так, точнее совсем не так  последствиями... Вообщем, да прибудет с нами ЗАС ...


Я не говорю,что систем управления не было,конечно были.Проблему управления я рассматривал с точки зрения практики.
Системы управленя могут быть самые "совершенные",но какой от них толк, если они не использовались в учебных целях.
Наверное в какой-то мере это устраивало всех,но должны-же быть вышестоящие умы,которые понимая проблему,ставят вопрос ребром и заствляют эти системы управления осваивать.

----------


## Fighter

Еще один реализованный план воздушного боя, пока из прошлого века,  на МиГ-21 бис. Свободный бой 2х2. При вытягивании спичек перед вылетом нам досталась короткая - взлетаем первыми. Это, кстати, всегда выгоднее, так как направление входа в зону боя ограничено и можно ждать противника с определенного направления. Погода облачность 10 баллов, низ - 500м, верх 1500 -2000. Замысел, в случае взлета первыми, такой - в зоне боя выбрали  ориентир, место засады. Им стало озеро 2х2, его нанес на ИКО и офицер боевого управления (наведение на разных каналах разными ОБУ). Летим в зону под облаками, далее после снижения до 100 м (чтобы исчезнуть с экранов) расхождение, я ,невидимый с земли, остаюсь на вираже в засаде внизу (на 100м), ведомый горкой уходит вверх за облака и изображает в стороне ожидание. Пара противника наводится на него, обнаруживает, но он показывает хвост и пытается оторваться по прямой. Его главная задача - пройти над точкой засады с заданным курсом, передать мне (я ничего с земли не слышу) команду на горку и  уточнить ее курс (при несответствии плану, хотя точки засады, дежурства и курс горки определены заранее). Далее форсаж, горка и я должен быть на хвосте у "противника". Ведомый по моей команде прекращает удирать и разворачивается нам навстречу.
Бой реально протекал так. Взлетели, вышли на озеро. Под облаками  темно и сыро. Роспуск, ведомый уходит на форсаже вверх за облака, я в сумраке кручу с чайками виражи над озером. Наверху что-то происходит, вот "враги" перескочили на наш канал - это означанет, что первыми обнаружили, что-то отвечают своему ОБУ. Вот долгожданная команда ведомого, форсаж, доворачиваюсь еще немного влево, горка через облака. Вверху - чистое небо, солнце и впреди - на удалении 3 км хвосты пары МиГ-21, разомкнувшихся по фронту в предвидении боя. Командую ведомому "Маневр 2", его пока не вижу, он крутит переворот нам навстречу. Быстро сближаюсь с левым противником."Вражеский" ОБУ кричит "противник сзади 3", пара пытается выйти из под атаки, размыкается во внешние стороны. Но поздно, делаю  два пуска и на проскакивани ухожу вверх влево, далее левая полубочка вниз со сменой  направления разворота - ожидаю, что после расхождения второй противник сменил направление разворота. Да, вот и он, расходимся на встречных разворотах, а тут и мой ведомый подоспел и атакует с внешней стороны. Для него основная проблема была определить, кто есть кто. Вероятность угадать была 2 из 3, т.е. 0,66 - повезло, угадал. Прочем, в таком бою смена мест и позиций происходит за секунды. Еще минута свалки с расхожнениями, атаками, сменой мест и "Конец боя! 3000, кто за кем?" Летчики докладывают высоты и место: первый - ведущий "врага", мой ведомый второй, я оказался третьим, сзади пристраивается ведомый пары противников. Перестраиваемся "по росту" и домой. На земле у самолетов разбор, каждый расказывает, что видел и что делал, складывается более-менее объективная картина боя. В этот раз внезапность, инициатива и победа были за нами.

----------


## Оскар

> Я не говорю,что систем управления не было,конечно были.Проблему управления я рассматривал с точки зрения практики.
> Системы управленя могут быть самые "совершенные",но какой от них толк, если они не использовались в учебных целях.
> Наверное в какой-то мере это устраивало всех,но должны-же быть вышестоящие умы,которые понимая проблему,ставят вопрос ребром и заствляют эти системы управления осваивать.


Конечно нужно заставлять. Ведь получать оценки на учениях это одно а ведь если бой начнется это другое.
Например анализируя ваши способы. Возьмем ваш вариант подняли вашу группу на перехват группы Ф-15, все рапланировано вроде, летите навстречу. Барц противник стал ставить помехи ( в групе проулер скажем), связь с ОБУ пропала (наведение идет ведь голосом). И Все финита ля комедия, ведь БРЛС МиГ-21 ничего не видет и вы фактически потеряли противника. То есть ситуация пошла не по плану.
Вообще думаю в таком случае (в особенности если у противника еще и АВАКС будет, а он будет) там будет как с арабами в одну калитку.
Но это не главное, плохо то что вы как сказали не отрабатывали варианты такие, а если в самом деле помехами забъют (с помощью ПРР уничтожат и т.д) получается даже вариантов нет.
Незнаю но надеюсь все таки пилотов МиГ-29 и Су-27 хоть обучают, хотя судя по роликам в инете и там наведение "матюгальником". Там хоть и получше БРЛС но елси противник забъет каналы, а сам будет получать информацию от АВАКСа и там будет такая же ситуация, в особенности если атака будет ночью.
П.С. Надеюсь хоть пилотов МиГ-31 обучают таким действиям ведь СУВ позволяет, да и второй член экипажа.

----------


## Fighter

> Конечно нужно заставлять. Ведь получать оценки на учениях это одно а ведь если бой начнется это другое.
> Например анализируя ваши способы. Возьмем ваш вариант подняли вашу группу на перехват группы Ф-15, все рапланировано вроде, летите навстречу. Барц противник стал ставить помехи ( в групе проулер скажем), связь с ОБУ пропала (наведение идет ведь голосом). И Все финита ля комедия, ведь БРЛС МиГ-21 ничего не видет и вы фактически потеряли противника. То есть ситуация пошла не по плану.
> Вообще думаю в таком случае (в особенности если у противника еще и АВАКС будет, а он будет) там будет как с арабами в одну калитку.
> Но это не главное, плохо то что вы как сказали не отрабатывали варианты такие, а если в самом деле помехами забъют (с помощью ПРР уничтожат и т.д) получается даже вариантов нет.
> Незнаю но надеюсь все таки пилотов МиГ-29 и Су-27 хоть обучают, хотя судя по роликам в инете и там наведение "матюгальником". Там хоть и получше БРЛС но елси противник забъет каналы, а сам будет получать информацию от АВАКСа и там будет такая же ситуация, в особенности если атака будет ночью.
> П.С. Надеюсь хоть пилотов МиГ-31 обучают таким действиям ведь СУВ позволяет, да и второй член экипажа.


Не надо судить о том, в чем Вы плохо разбираетесь, или судите по уровню "игрушек" (правда был грех, приниамл участие в разработке программы/тактики авиации по "Фланкеру"). На МиГ-21 РЛС видела по истребителю по дальности в пределах 20 - это гораздо больше визуальной видимости (3-5, иногда и больше, когда дым или инверсионный след). Хотя днем РЛС в основном использовалась в режиме обзора, излишнее внимание на экран способствовало в проигрыше в визуальном обнаружении.  Ночью же и в облаках это был основной способ обнаружения и прицеливания. Там тоже  вели бои, хотя и не такие интенсивные, и не такими группами, но, иноггда почти свободные, были бы лишь нормальные командиры, желание и мысли в голове. По поводу помех каналам наведения, тут тоже все не так просто. Да, станция помех реагирует быстро, но можно составить такой план, чтобы ограничить радиообмен 1-2 решающими по плану боя командами, или вообще обойтись без них!! Можно уйти на частоты, практически совпадающие с противником (на станциях эти диаппазоны заранее заданы, как неподавляемые), ведь не зря в середине 70-х начали осваивать ДМВ,используемые супостатом. А частоты военного времени практически совпадали с противостоящим противником! Можно уйти на гражданские частоты УВД, до мало ли что еще можно придумать... Но это отдельная тема, планы ночного боя, боя без управления с земли,  планы для МиГ29, Су-27/33  и нв режимах сверхманевренности следуют.

----------


## Chizh

> Можно уйти на частоты, практически совпадающие с противником (на станциях эти диаппазоны заранее заданы, как неподавляемые), ведь не зря в середине 70-х начали осваивать ДМВ,используемые супостатом.


Супостат тоже не весь свой диапазон частот использует.
Поэтому на счет "неподавляемости" это наверно черезчур смело.

На сколько я понимаю, для того чтобы не подавили, нужно выйти на частоту используемую противником в данной операции.

----------


## Оскар

> Не надо судить о том, в чем Вы плохо разбираетесь, или судите по уровню "игрушек" (правда был грех, приниамл участие в разработке программы/тактики авиации по "Фланкеру"). На МиГ-21 РЛС видела по истребителю по дальности в пределах 20 - это гораздо больше визуальной видимости (3-5, иногда и больше, когда дым или инверсионный след). Хотя днем РЛС в основном использовалась в режиме обзора, излишнее внимание на экран способствовало в проигрыше в визуальном обнаружении.  Ночью же и в облаках это был основной способ обнаружения и прицеливания. Там тоже  вели бои, хотя и не такие интенсивные, и не такими группами, но, иноггда почти свободные, были бы лишь нормальные командиры, желание и мысли в голове. По поводу помех каналам наведения, тут тоже все не так просто. Да, станция помех реагирует быстро, но можно составить такой план, чтобы ограничить радиообмен 1-2 решающими по плану боя командами, или вообще обойтись без них!! Можно уйти на частоты, практически совпадающие с противником (на станциях эти диаппазоны заранее заданы, как неподавляемые), ведь не зря в середине 70-х начали осваивать ДМВ,используемые супостатом. А частоты военного времени практически совпадали с противостоящим противником! Можно уйти на гражданские частоты УВД, до мало ли что еще можно придумать... Но это отдельная тема, планы ночного боя, боя без управления с земли,  планы для МиГ29, Су-27/33  и нв режимах сверхманевренности следуют.


Я не сужу свои мнения я высказал основываясь на ваших рассказах. Я согласен как высказали много чего можно придумать, но просто удивило что до этого вы говорили, что почти не занимались этим (то есть не проводились вообще варианты боев при применнеии помех и вы незнаете людей которые в таких условиях проводили учения).
То есть в случае войны у летчиков не будет опыта если противник создаст такие условия. И по вашим рассказам все равно вы больше надеялись на зрениеи ОБУ чем на БРЛС Миг-21(оно и понятно при его ТТХ) и что автономные перехваты с помощью БРЛС не проводились.
Дальше я просто логически додумал, а ведь если в самом деле перехват ночью, противник наставил помех средствам связи.
Получается:
А) у Пилотов нет достаточного опыта по автономному поиску противника ночью или СМУ с помошью БРЛС.
Б) не отрабатывались  действия в условиях помех.
Например из ваших же рассказов понял, что даже при наведении с КП!!! когда перехватывали Ту-16 в первую очередь поиск шел визуально по сигнальным огням. И пролетели над тушкой прежде чем успели разглядеть ее в прицел. Причем перехватывали Ту-16! У которого ЭПР как у бронепоезда. Нет у него  возможности маневрировать и уйти по скорости.
Я что думаю если связь забили, БРЛС и так слабая да еще как будет в условиях помех действовать, то шансы перехватить в таких условиях истребитель, легкий бомбер в реальном бою невелики.
В чем я неправ? Все заключения взял из ваших рассказов.

----------


## b707

На этой страничке внизу есть эпизод перехвата полка Ту-16 МиГ-21 ГДР в условиях помех.
http://www.protu-154.net/forum/viewt...r=asc&start=15

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Можно уйти на гражданские частоты УВД,


Сори за оффтоп. А разве частоты 118.000 - 136.975 МГц не глушатся? Военные могут их использовать, но только для полётов по маршрутам или с разрешения органа УВД. А так же для перехвата, но обязательно идёт "команда" и все гражданские ВС должны покинуть район или приземлиться на ближайшем аэродроме.  К тому же в советских учебниках РЭБ написано, что мощные станции на основе ЭВМ принимая полезный сигнал автоматически настраиваются по частоте и создают помеху именно для этого сигнала не забивая остальные каналы. А скорость перестройки где-то 1-3 сек.

----------


## Иваныч

> Я не сужу свои мнения я высказал основываясь на ваших рассказах. Я согласен как высказали много чего можно придумать, но просто удивило что до этого вы говорили, что почти не занимались этим (то есть не проводились вообще варианты боев при применнеии помех и вы незнаете людей которые в таких условиях проводили учения).
> То есть в случае войны у летчиков не будет опыта если противник создаст такие условия. И по вашим рассказам все равно вы больше надеялись на зрениеи ОБУ чем на БРЛС Миг-21(оно и понятно при его ТТХ) и что автономные перехваты с помощью БРЛС не проводились.
> Дальше я просто логически додумал, а ведь если в самом деле перехват ночью, противник наставил помех средствам связи.
> Получается:
> А) у Пилотов нет достаточного опыта по автономному поиску противника ночью или СМУ с помошью БРЛС.
> Б) не отрабатывались  действия в условиях помех.
> Например из ваших же рассказов понял, что даже при наведении с КП!!! когда перехватывали Ту-16 в первую очередь поиск шел визуально по сигнальным огням. И пролетели над тушкой прежде чем успели разглядеть ее в прицел. Причем перехватывали Ту-16! У которого ЭПР как у бронепоезда. Нет у него  возможности маневрировать и уйти по скорости.
> Я что думаю если связь забили, БРЛС и так слабая да еще как будет в условиях помех действовать, то шансы перехватить в таких условиях истребитель, легкий бомбер в реальном бою невелики.
> В чем я неправ? Все заключения взял из ваших рассказов.


Многое зависело от командиров,хотя и для них имелись рамки.
Если рассматривать массированный налёт авиации противника(в Советские времена),и его отражение,то в уме наверное очень сложно это просчитать .
Помехи наверное-бы  ставили обе стороны,работали кроме авиации и ЗРК,и т.д.
В те времена,мы бурно обсуждались вопросы затронутые вами.
Как-бы происходило в  случее реального налёта,трудно сказать,слишком много неизвестных.Например насколько у нападающей стороны была возможность управлять авиацией над территорией Белорусии,а до неё ещё надо было долететь в те времена.Возможно основной упор для отражения налёта ночью,делался на ЗРК,что-бы свои самолёты не мешались.Как-то встретившись со своим однокашником по школе(он закончил Горьковское зенитноракетное училище),на мой вопрос на каком комплесе работаешь,он ответил С-100,я о таких даже не слышал.ПВО было очень мощное.
Сегодня конечно совсем другая ситуация.
Нам часто повторял одну фразу,выпускник академии,которую им говорил его преподаватель по тактике:-глупых вопросов,как будем воевать прошу не задавать,вот когда начнётся война тогда и узнаем.
Я описывал положение дел с позиций лётчика,летавшего на МИГ-21,наверное были и есть другие позиции,лётчиков летающих на других типах и ещё "вышестоящие" позиции.
Возможно,если-бы ТУ-16,шли с выключенными проблесковыми огнями,(а об этом мне сказал ОБУ с ПН,он же не мог видеть эти "мигалки" на своём экране ,а значит знал об этом заранее,или по опыту)наверное меня-бы наводили по другому.
Если-бы на ученьях предусматривалась постановка помех каналам управления,то вариант был-бы третий.Могла наверное и тушка мне какие-нибудь помехи поставить.Или послали-бы МИГ-23,у него прицел лучше.

БОЙ МИГ21 С ШИЛКОЙ.Афганистан,аэродром Шиндант.

Конечно,это не совсем воздушный бой,но  бой.
В охраняемой зоне аэродрома Шиндант,на стороне расквартирования мотострелковой дивизии,располагался полигон по проверке ПВО.
Мне приходилось часто ездить на этот полигон руководителем.Давали автономную радиостанцию,радиста,автом  ашину и вперед.
Бывал я там частенько,поэтому хорошо познакомился с рук.составом полигона.
Там была вышка с открытым верхом,высотой матров 5.С одной стороны гряда невысоких горушек располагавшейся ровной цепочкой вдоль полосы,с другой стороны полоса.Между горушками и ВВП довольно большое растояние несколько км.Полигон располагался ближе к горушкам.
Такие полёты у нас назывались ,"на подыгрыш ПВО".Для "подыгрыша" надо было летать между ВВП и горушками,параллельно ВВП(в этом районе местность была ровной),на высотах которые указывали офицеры полигона,я их по радиостанции передавал лётчику.Маршрут подыгрыша представлял из себя,полёт двумя разворотами на 180*.Так и летали.Проверялись Шилки,ствольная артилерия,которую наводили с помощию РЛС напоминавшую П-12,и стрелы на базе БРДМ,наверное Стрела-10.
С вышки было хорошо видно как двигаются стволы,и вполне можно было предположить стреляют они по самолёту или мимо.
Как-то в перерыве между вылетами,я с пвошниками обсуждал вопросы преодоления ПВО,и я им сказал:-а вас так бомбить никто не будет,полёты по прямой не соответствуют схемам атак наземных целей.
Они попросили показать как?.
Полёт на подыгрыш выполнял Иван Абезин.Я ему передал по радио,что атаку наземных целей надо выполнить со сложного вида маневра.
Проверялась "Шилка",её антена вращалась,стволы стояли неподвижно.(надо ещё сказать,что экипаж Шилки ничего не знал)Иван скрывшись за горушками,через некоторое время выскочил из-за них боевым разворотом,затем перевёл самолет в пикирование на Шилку с углом 30*.Антена на Шилке продолжала вращаться стволы стояли неподвижно.Иван говорит в эфир "сброс".Шилка не как не реагирует.Я говорю присутствующим на вышке:-на вас пошли 2 ФАБ-500.Иван выводит самолёт на высоте метров 600 и переводит в набор,в этот момент локатор Шилки и сволы,для меня с невероятной скоростью поворачиваются в сторону улетающего самолёта,но поздно.(я могу ошибиться в поведение антены локатора,но поведение стволов помню хорошо).Иван выполнил пять заходов,по одной и той-же схеме,с одного и того-же направления,результат повторялся каждый раз.После пятой атаки мне сказали:-хватит,пусть летает как раньше.Я попросл Ивана включить оборужование позволяющее определиь захват и мне докладывать,если его захватили.Вот тут Шилка заработала.После проверки,а это была итоговая проверка,командир Шилки поднялся на вышку.Его растеренный вид,в скомканой шинели небрежно опоясанной портупеей и невнятные нечленораздельные слова оправдания,эта картина,до сих пор стоит у меня перед глазами. 
А ещё больше он был удивлён,когда полковник руководившеё проверкой с улыбкой сказал:-молодец,отлично.

Получается,что Шилка не видит,что на неё летит сверху,у неё сверху большая воронка в которой она ничего не видит.И при резком наборе высота,например боевой разворот,она не успевала обнаруживать цель,и атакующий набрав 2500м. попадал в её мёртвую зону видимости.

----------


## Grimm_brother

> А ещё больше он был удивлён,когда полковник руководившеё проверкой с улыбкой сказал:-молодец,отлично.


Полковник то видимо знал что и за много лет до того по прямым линиям уже никто не бомбил.

----------


## Иваныч

> Полковник то видимо знал что и за много лет до того по прямым линиям уже никто не бомбил.


Отлично было поставлено за последующие "уничтожения" целей при полёте по стандартной схеме,а улыбка означала понимание состояния офицера пропустившего первых пять целей,при проведение итоговой проверки.

----------


## Fighter

По поводу боев  ночью, пара планов из тетради подготовки к полетам при завязке боя на встречных и попутных курсах. Ночью, конечно, не так как днем!!! Днем летать и воевать гораздо интереснее!
Этот план впервые получилось реализовать на МиГ-21, хотя он готовился для  МиГ-29. Тогда, осенью 1986, получили МиГ-29 только на одну эскадрилью и летали одновременно на двух типах. У меня с начальником СБП дивизии ночью был запланирован этот бой по упр 180 КБП ИА -86. Но, как тогда бывало, к ночи исправных 29 уже не осталось. Полетели на МиГ-21, днем я уже полетал на обоих типах . Бой получился интересным, особенно в том плане, что маневрировали мы почти как днем. Первоначально,  я был за цель, наведение  с КП в ЗПС, после обнаружения захвата по СПО, выполнил полупереворот-боевой разворот вправо (вариант 2). СПО погасла, я по расчетам довернулся на противника и обнаружил его впереди на 7 км. Сближаюсь, с целью ваполнить захват не ранее, чем на дальности пуска.  Наконец, "захват", но марка цели начала резко убегать вниз вправо - мой противник, так же обнаружив по СПО мою атаку, ушел в сторону вниз. Я, пролетев минуту, развернулся навстречу, цель на секунды промелькнула на экране РП - мы снова разошлись. Выдержав 30 сек со снижением (расхождение должно составить 15 км), на форсаже развеорачиваюсь на 180, и снова  мы расходимся на встречных! Да, с истребителями ночью воевать сложно! Вспоминаю более ранние времена. ГСВГ-75-78 гг. Тогда несколько раз в год проводились комплексные учения по ПВО наших западных округов, СГВ, ГСВГ и т.д. В налетах участвоали Ту-16, Ту-22, авиация ВМФ и ФА из Союза.Часть самолетов из Германии и Польши летела на восток. Для летчиков- истребителей это было очень интересное испытание, правда, это нельзя отнсти к командованию и командным пунктам. Как-то раз, очутившись на КП в ходе подобной тренировки, понял, что полный там бардак. Это ощущалось и в воздухе, множество целей и недостаточно ясные команды. Днем, конечно, интереснее, помню, на дальних подступах перехватывали группу Ту-22 над Балтикой  до Узедома. Они шли на 900 м, но в хорошую видимость так блестели на фоне моря на солнце, что увидели мы их на удалении около 30. Кстати, РП-22 над морем обнаруживал в засветке от поверхности и морские цели-такие блямбочки с "рожками" вниз.  После пуска ракет, дальнейшие атаки из пушки наши цели не очень оценили- перйдя на общий канал, стали вопить об опасных сближениях.
Помню интереснный ночной перехват групп Ту-16. Отработав по двум группам, получил команду на атаку еще одной. Наведение получилось в ППС, и я после расхождения на всречных, выполнил полупетлю и сделал еще одну пленку (на тушках горели проблесковые огни, а сложный пилотаж ночью в обход КБП тогда тоже отрабатывался) .

----------


## Fighter

Ну и конечно, перед свободными боями надо было освоить это. Листы из тетради подготовки к полетам.

----------


## Fighter

Перед рассмотрением вопроса о планировании современного боя, хотелось бы выслушать мнения по вопросу о боевых порядках. Это ведь основа плана боя. Помните, звено тройкой, потом пара, звено из четырех, потом "этажерка" Покрышкина и многое-многое другое.  Каковы тенденции  изменения параметров боевых порядков, что на эти изменения влияет, каковы принципы их определения , от чего зависят параметры боевого порядка в конкретном плане боя. Для чего, вообще, выполнять боевую задачу группой, какие расхожения применялись ранее и целесообразны сейчас в воздушном бою?

----------


## Fighter

Перед переходом к современности, в разделе которой мы  и находимся, вспомнил еще один, наполовину реализованный план из "холодной войны". 1984 год, Афганистан, нам поставлена задача обеспечения Ан-30, производившего аэрофотосъемку у границы с Пакистаном в районе Ассадабада. Прикрывает пара, я и мой ведомый командир звена Виктор Скворцов. Основная опасность - пакистанские F-16  с аэродрома в районе Пешавара. Запросили планируемый район фоторазведки,  он предствалял прямоугольник 60х10 км с Юго-Востока на Северо-Запад вдоль реки, восточная сторона от границы 5 км. Далее план был таков - в расчетное время на маршруте всречаемся с Ан-30 (он взлетал из Кабула, а мы из Баграма), выходим  с ним в район фотосъемки.  У нас 2хР-13 и 2хР-60. Надо учесть, что никакого наведения нет, только самосоятельный поиск! В связи со  скоростью  прикрываемого самолета 400 км/ч, партульное сопровождение, невозможно. Можно, конечно устроить "подвижную зону" вдоль его маршрута сверху.  Но это не так интересно и, очевидно, не так эффективно . При подготовке на земле мы отметили на оси района четыре точки через 15 км (1мин на 900), обзначив их АБВГ. Помимо были обозначены точки маневра относительно прикррываемого Ан-30, как 1-й и2-й развороты  (2х180). После выхода в район разведки мой ведомый, оставаясь несколько выше и в строне, следовал на визуальной видимости  за Ан-30, выполняя меневры 2х180, первый разворот выполняя через 10 сек  после его обгона , а второй после прохода трваверса с докладом мне. Также выполнялся доклад о проходе контрольных точек по оси маршрута. Я после роспуска ушел вниз, в русло реки, и стал на высоте 300 -500 м строить маневр 2х180, только  навстречу основной группе, ориетуруясь по докладам ведомого, проходам контрольных точек и по периодическому обнаружению Ан-30 вверху. Такой замысел предусматроивал:
1. Наиболее вероятную атаку противника не по самолету-разведчику, а по прикрывающему его истребителю,
2. Возможность связывания боем атакующих самолетов противника,
3. Возможность наращивания усилий с внезапной атаки снизу.

К счастью для антона, и к нашему небольшому разочарованию - все же не каждый день готовишься к бою с F-16,  противник так и не появился, и мы, проводив Ан-30 до Кабула, привезли ракеты назад.

----------


## Иваныч

Пытаясь вспомнить,какое внимание уделялось боевым порядкам,ничего существенного не могу припомнить.
Обычные стандартные построения 150-200м Х 75м,разомкнутый 400-600м Х 200м,рассосредоточенный 1000-1500м.
Обычно в таких боевых порядках выполнялся полет до точки начала маневра,или осуществлялся самостоятельный поиск.
Были ещё построения при полётах в составе больших групп,вне визуальной видимости.Полет в таких боевых порядках осуществлялся либо по времени,либо при помощи КП.
Наверное было-бы неплохо если-бы выдерживание боевого порядка осуществлялось с помощью АСУ,но такого опыта не имею.
Конкретный боевой порядок предусматривался непосредственно самим планом боя.
Из выше перечисленных боевых порядков наиболее часто применялся
400-600м Х200м,именно из него более удобно было выполнять оборонительные боевые маневры "Узел","Ракушка".Эти два маневра в моём понимание наиболее эффективные для ухода из-под атак,скажем близких по характеристике самолётов.
Если воздушный бой предусматривался с более маневренным самолётом,то боевой порядок должен позволять в случее неудачной атаки,выполнить уход,и это желательно уже выполнять одиночно.Поэтому боевые порядки должны быть рассредоточенные.

----------


## Иваныч

> К счастью для антона, и к нашему небольшому разочарованию - все же не каждый день готовишься к бою с F-16,  противник так и не появился, и мы, проводив Ан-30 до Кабула, привезли ракеты назад.


Лично знал лётчиков СУ-25,выполнявших полёт на атаку НЦ вблизи пакистанской границы,когда предположительно был сбит СУ-25 самолётом F-16.Причём особенность,сбили самолёт который пошёл на снижене поискать цель,т.к.был вечер,дымка отражала солнце как зеркало и ничего не было видно.

----------


## muk33

> Наверное было-бы неплохо если-бы выдерживание боевого порядка осуществлялось с помощью АСУ,но такого опыта не имею.
> Конкретный боевой порядок предусматривался непосредственно самим планом боя.
> 
> Если воздушный бой предусматривался с более маневренным самолётом,то боевой порядок должен позволять в случее неудачной атаки,выполнить уход,и это желательно уже выполнять одиночно.Поэтому боевые порядки должны быть рассредоточенные.


На Су-27 и МиГ-31 уже в 80-х было реализовано выполнение группового полета вне визуальной видимости при помощи только БОРТОВЫХ средств. При этом наблюдение самолетов в группе осуществлялось по ИПВ (ИТО). Там же отображались обнаруженные своей РЛС и переданные с борта взаимодействующего самолета или КП (в режиме командного наведения) воздушные цели. Командир группы имел возможность перераспределять цели между самолетами группы. На последних моди фикациях МиГ-29 также имеется эта опция. А на некоторых модификациях Су-30-х (не для нас) это можно проделывать и с наземными целями.

----------


## SVVAULSH

> Были ещё построения при полётах в составе больших групп,вне визуальной видимости.Полет в таких боевых порядках осуществлялся либо по времени,либо при помощи КП.
> Наверное было-бы неплохо если-бы выдерживание боевого порядка осуществлялось с помощью АСУ,но такого опыта не имею.


При групповых полётах вне визуальной видимости была ещё т.н. "Радиолокационная цепочка".Перехваты в Р/Л цепочке хоть и не часто,но выполнялись.
А вот выдерживание боевых порядков с помощью АСУ в то время  было невозможно в принципе.Во-первых, на МиГ-21 не было соответствующего бортового оборудования.А во-вторых,имевшаяся тогда АСУ "Воздух-1м" полкового звена(ВП-03) таких задач решать вообще не могла,точнее-не умела.

----------


## Иваныч

> При групповых полётах вне визуальной видимости была ещё т.н. "Радиолокационная цепочка".Перехваты в Р/Л цепочке хоть и не часто,но выполнялись.


Выдерживание строя с помощью бортовой РЛС на практике применялось редко.Наверное потому,что в реальности в СМУ или ночью ,одиночно выполнять задачи на МИГ-21 было легче.

----------


## Fighter

> Выдерживание строя с помощью бортовой РЛС на практике применялось редко.Наверное потому,что в реальности в СМУ или ночью ,одиночно выполнять задачи на МИГ-21 было легче.


Летали, иногда в РЛЦ парой, даже иногда и звеном, правда, такие боевые порядки уже давно потеряли всякий смысл. Боевой порядок, в первую рчередь,  должен обеспечивать высокую эффективность выполнения боевой задачи. Вполне понятно, на различных этапах боевовго полета он может быть (и, как правило, так и бывает) различным. На зтапах следования в район выполнения боевой задачи и  ее выполнения, основной интерес для истребителей представляют боевые порядки при завязке боя (вводе в бой) и при ведении вождушного боя. Исторически сложились варианты тактических элементов подразделений - пара, звено. группа тактического назначения. Основное предназначение ведомого было обеспечение атаки ведущего, для чего он должен находиться на дальности, соизмеримой с дальностью применения оружия противником. Ведомый, обеспечивая атаку ведущего, или срывал атаку противника по самолету ведущего, или сам, в первую очередь, становился объектом атаки противника! Таким образом, для пулеметно-пушечного вооружения истребителей того периода, боевые порядки с дистанцией 300-1000 м вполне позволяли обеспечить достижение задач предназначения ведомого. 
После появления УРМД, применяемых сначала из узкого  сектора ЗПС, выдерживание прежнего боевого порядка потеряло смысл. Истребители на этапе завязки боя стали применять более разомкнутые боевые порядки. Они, в первую очередь, должны обеспечить успешные действия одних членов группы, за счет прикрытия и обеспечения других, а так же взаимного прикрытия групп при завязки и выходе изщ боя. В тот период наиболее распространенной формой боевого порядка стал фронт самолетов (пар) на дистанции 2-3 км. Но, такая дальность являлась максимальной по возмозности выдерживания визуального контакта. Возникла еще одна проблема маневрирования в разомкнутом боевом порядке. Ведь обычный разворот на 90 град  на дистанции 2 км из боевого порядка "фронт" превращал его в "колонну". Ну а для реализаций планов ввода в бой, в районе , к примеру, 50х50 км, потребовались рассредоточенные боевые порядки, вне визуальной видимости, для выдерживания которых потребовались совершенно иные способы и приемы.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Fighter
Если позволите,выскажу свой взгляд по данной теме... 
Развитие боевых порядков (на опыте локальных конфликтов) стало тесно "вязаться" с быстротой роста поражающих возможностей АО при повышении роста средств ПВО,что и привело к поиску наиболее оптимального размещения самолетов в воздухе как-то: уменьшение количественного состава ударных групп,увеличение вспомогательных сил,разработка нестандартных боевых порядков и повышение требований к управлению.Американцы учитывая опыт Вьетнамской войны ,где действия авиации велось приимущественно на средних высотах благоприятных для самолетовождения (что собственно и привело к такому росту боевых потерь)  пришли к заключению о повышении маневренности группы с действиями приимущественно на малой высоте и оснащению ударных самолетов ВТО.В период войны во Вьетнаме американцы  в конце 60-х годов испробовали на практике так называемую "тактику уклонения"-используя против РЛС ПВО естественную маскировку.Однако следует сказать,что полет на малой высоте в течении 20 мин. "высасывал все соки" из летчика.Радиовысотомеры и аппаратура ОРМ были не совершенны и летчику ничего не оставалось как только верить своим глазам-определяя высоту над землей.Американцы стали летать парами,растягиваясь в длинную колону.Временные интервалы между парами составляли 2 мин. причем ведущий контролировал высоту,а ведомый державшийся с превышением -дистанцию.Внезапность выхода на цель достигалась только первой парой,все остальные попадали под  огонь ствольной ЗА ПВО.
В 1986г. при ударе  авиации по Ливии,американцы  применили более интересный боевой порядок ударных групп - сплотив звенья (пятисамолетного состава-в каждое звено входил постановщик помех,который выходил из боевого порядка недалеко от цели- занимая соотв.зону ) по интервалу и времени, таким образом метки от 4 самолетов сливались на экране РЛС в одну-усложняя задачу операторам РЛС.Удар по Ливану показал,что необходимость в демонстрационной группе отпала,но возросла роль групп разведки и отсечения и свободного маневра.Сама же ударная группа не ввязывалась в БВБ.Надобность в группе прикрытия также отпала т.к. защитить ударную группу от САП В-В большой дальности уже не представлялось возможности.По сему МВБ  связывающий пары (ведущего и ведомого )остался уделом прошлых военных конфликтов и никак не превалирует над всеракурсным ВБ на средних дистанциях...

----------


## Fighter

> Уважаемый Fighter
> .В период войны во Вьетнаме американцы  в конце 60-х годов испробовали на практике так называемую "тактику уклонения"-используя против РЛС ПВО естественную маскировку.Однако следует сказать,что полет на малой высоте в течении 20 мин. "высасывал все соки" из летчика.Радиовысотомеры и аппаратура ОРМ были не совершенны и летчику ничего не оставалось как только верить своим глазам-определяя высоту над землей.


Спасибо за ответ. Мое мнение, по поводу полетов на высоте 20-50м "выжатые соки," это, по моему, не совсем верно. Главное в этом - натренированность летчика, тип самолета и подготовка к полету. В свое время (Афганисттан 83-84) довелось каждый день делать от 2 до 6 вылетов на такой высоте, причем не на равнине, а в горах и ущельях. Да, такой полет сложен, в ущельях это "слалом", когда перегрузки на разворотах ывали 7-8. Но, при определенной натренированности летчиков, говорить о "выжимании всех соков" совершенно не правильно. Наоборот, эти полеты наиболее интересны, эмоциональны и зрелищны. По большому счету, обычно, за исключением некоторых случаев, никто и не заставлял лезть вниз. Определенную сложность представляло самолетовождение, но эта проблема решалась при соответствующей подготовке к полету. В ущелье на предельно малой высоте на карту взглянуть невозможно, поэтому заранее на земле рисовал в наколеннике  и запоминал все изгибы и ответвления, чтобы на очередном "перекрестке" свернуть в нужную сторону, это не говоря о том, что в более равнинных районах знал каждую речку, озеро, дорогу и линию ЛЭП. Ну а радиовысотомер вам и сегодня не поможет, система ОРМ - да, когда плохая видмость, а когда хорошая, то лучше глаз, ничего нет!
Несколько фото из тех полетов http://airforce.ru/staff/fighter/gallery/index.htm

----------


## Fighter

> В 1986г. при ударе  авиации по Ливии,американцы  применили более интересный боевой порядок ударных групп - сплотив звенья (пятисамолетного состава-в каждое звено входил постановщик помех,который выходил из боевого порядка недалеко от цели- занимая соотв.зону ) по интервалу и времени, таким образом метки от 4 самолетов сливались на экране РЛС в одну-усложняя задачу операторам РЛС.Удар по Ливану показал,что необходимость в демонстрационной группе отпала,но возросла роль групп разведки и отсечения и свободного маневра.


 В нашей тактике группы различного тактического назначения обычно назаваются так: ударная (ударные), группы обеспечения (обеспечения  ввода в бой, демонстративные, отвлекающие, разведки, прикрытия, РЭБ и т.д) и группы наращивания усилий (резерва). Надо отметить, что воздушные бои во всех локальных конфликтах велись в очень специфических условиях, и грубо переносить опыт одних условий на  другие нельзя. В Ливане воздушные бои велись в ограниченном пространстве, и утверждать, что необходимости именно в демонстративных действиях там не было, я бы не стал. Другое дело, что план боя, особенно в современных условиях, очень часто должен предусматривать смену ролей обеспечения, удара и резерва в рависимости от развития обстановки. И, конечно, роль информационного обеспечения в собременном бою огромна! Собственно, боевое обеспечение уже давно стало решающей силой, и ни какое количество отдельных, хотя бы и очень качественных боевых элементов, не может компенсировать его недостаток! Впроем, и тут нет безвыходных ситуаций! Вспомнил один план боя, когда у противника Е-2С, а у нас только наземные почти полностью подавленные РЛС. Но об этом позже!

----------


## Иваныч

> Однако следует сказать,что полет на малой высоте в течении 20 мин. "высасывал все соки" из летчика.


В Афгане пришлось много летать на разведку,на малых и предельно малых высотах,с аэродрома Шиндант.Местность у нас в сравнение с Баграмом была более ровная.Очень много пустынь,которые отделялись друг от друга грядами гор,не слишком высоких.Кроме пустынь были и зелёнки,долины с довольно изрезанным неровным рельефом.Полёт выполняли парами,сразу после взлёта уходя на предельно малые высоты,Скорость полёта приблизительно 950-1000к/ч.Среднее время полёта 40мин.Вылетов за день делали несколько.
Практика показала,что наиболее приемлемый боевой порядок,дистанция 600м.Такая дистанция позволяла ведомому самостоятельно выполнять полёт используя ведущего,как указатель направления полёта.Ведомый высоту выдерживал сам,не было необходимости держаться выше ведущего,было удобно вести разведку,т.к. не надо было тратить много внимания чтобы следить за ведущим.Даже в случее резкого маневра ведущего,у ведомого была возможность выполнить маневр чтобы не оторваться.Предположим ведущий выполнил резко левый разворот с максимальным креном,ведомый мог выполнить боевой влево и левым полупереворотом занять место в строю.
В плане ориентировки,после регулярных полётов,район полётов настолько запоминался на расстояние боевого радиуса,что карты были не нужны,а координаты обнаруженных обьектов мы передавали с использованием только памяти и глазомера.
И ещё один момент.Поучительным для нас было обнаружение первого каравана.Увидев его,мы пронеслись на скорости 1000к/ч уделив внимание каравану,а когда развернулись,то его не обнаружили и много носились галсами пытаясь вновь обнаружить караван.После вылета тщательно проанализировав полёт,мы  больше обнаруженные объекты не теряли.Обнаружив,допустим караван,он больше не должен интересовать,а надо немедленно (время ограничено)приступить к поиску характерного ,легко обнаруживаемого ориентира в районе обнаруженного объекта,и выполнив маневр для выхода на караван сначала найти этот ориентир и тогда легко обнаруживается и караван.

----------


## Оскар

> В нашей тактике группы различного тактического назначения обычно назаваются так: ударная (ударные), группы обеспечения (обеспечения  ввода в бой, демонстративные, отвлекающие, разведки, прикрытия, РЭБ и т.д) и группы наращивания усилий (резерва). Надо отметить, что воздушные бои во всех локальных конфликтах велись в очень специфических условиях, и грубо переносить опыт одних условий на  другие нельзя. В Ливане воздушные бои велись в ограниченном пространстве, и утверждать, что необходимости именно в демонстративных действиях там не было, я бы не стал. Другое дело, что план боя, особенно в современных условиях, очень часто должен предусматривать смену ролей обеспечения, удара и резерва в рависимости от развития обстановки. И, конечно, роль информационного обеспечения в собременном бою огромна! Собственно, боевое обеспечение уже давно стало решающей силой, и ни какое количество отдельных, хотя бы и очень качественных боевых элементов, не может компенсировать его недостаток! Впроем, и тут нет безвыходных ситуаций! Вспомнил один план боя, когда у противника Е-2С, а у нас только наземные почти полностью подавленные РЛС. Но об этом позже!


Хотелось бы послушать про этот случай))

----------


## Lans2

продолжение будет?  :Wink:

----------


## Fighter

> продолжение будет?


 Да, конечно, извините, в буднечной суете бросил ветку, Еще и не нашел рисунков боя. В ближайшее время обязуюсь выложить.

----------


## Иваныч

Эту книгу запретили во время культа личности Сталина,практически уничтожены были все экземпляры,а сама она была под грифом ДСП.
Почему я даю ссылку на неё в этой ветке?
Повлияло авиационное шоу в Жуковском.
"100летие" ВВС
В книге о воздушных боях.
ВОЕННАЯ ЛИТЕРАТУРА --[ Военная мысль ]-- 100 сталинских соколов в боях за Родину

И последне.Вчера включив канал Россия 24 увидел показательные выступления звена из Финляндии,на Хоках.
И тут же поймал себя на мысли,что я бы не хотел находиться в кабине ни в одном из самолётов.
Ну так близко пилотировали.
Вот четвёртый в ромбе.Чтобы представить,надо сесть на стул,поднять голову вверх и уставитьс в потолок.
Посидев так минут десять.не моргая и не отводя никуда голову,а фин сидел дольше.
Всех с праздником!

----------


## robert

" На конференции встретился с бывшим заместителем командира полка гарнизона «Ключево» подполковником ПЕТРОВЫМ. Он был советником командира арабского истребительно-авиационного полка.
В беседе со мною он отметил ухудшение отношений руководителей-арабов к советским представителям. Кое-что об этом знал и я. Даже такая фигура, как переводчик, могла задать нелепый вопрос: «Когда вы освободите нам Синайский полуостров?» Ответил: «Наверное после хорошего дождичка в четверг». Ну, а хороших дождей не было. За целый год на территорию Египта выпало не более 2-х мм осадков.

ПЕТРОВ сообщил мне о советниках, прибывших с Дальнего Востока.

Подполковников БОКАНЕВА и КАНАТНИКОВА я знал хорошо по совместной службе в Варфоломеевке, а майор УПЫР был моим ведомым летчиком в 1959 году. Проживали они на Насер-сити-1 с семьями.

Я получил от Вячеслава ПЕТРОВА номера квартир для встречи со своими коллегами, однако встреча состоялась только с Дмитрием БОКАНЕВЫМ. Остальные ребята постоянно находились в арабских войсках.

*Вскорости у подполковника ПЕТРОВА произошла ссора с командиром эскадрильи – арабом. «Нам советники не нужны» - высокомерно заявил командир эскадрильи и добавил «Больше вы нас научить ничему не сможете». Предложил ПЕТРОВУ провести воздушный бой с ним над аэродромом. Петров на бой согласился, но в известность старшего советника не поставил, зная, что разрешения на это мероприятие получено не будет.

Взлетели парой, начало боя произошло на рыцарской основе, т.е. летчики прошли на встречных курсах и до прохождения траверсы самолетов никаких действий не предпринимали. После прохода экипажей траверса воздушный бой начался в горизонтальной плоскости. Самолеты находились на противоположных сторонах диаметра горизонтальных фигур. Естественно оба двигателя работали на форсажном режиме. Постепенно ПЕТРОВ перевел бой на вертикальный маневр, выполнив серию косых петель. Не теряя скорости при маневрировании, продолжал воздушный бой, дав арабу незначительное преимущество. Тот «клюнул» на эту подставку, им была потеряна энерговооруженность самолета. Дальнейшее увеличение перегрузки привело к значительной потере скорости полета, а в результате не хватило высоты для вывода самолета из пикирования на нисходящем маневре.

Самолет араба ударился о земную поверхность, взорвался . Пилот погиб.* Советник ПЕТРОВ получил взыскание и был отправлен в Россию. Последовал строжайший запрет советникам на проведение подобных мероприятий в воздухе. " 

www.hubara-rus.ru

----------


## robert

Key Publishing Ltd Aviation Forums - View Single Post - F-5 OPERATORS & FORMER OPERATORS.....
" The Ethiopian Airforce operated F-5A/B/E against the Somali Air force MIG-21s during the 1977-78 war and F-5Es came out vicotrious with a win of 24-0. During and after the war, the Soviets delivered large quantity of MIG-21bis fighters. Ethiopian pilots conducted mock dogfights against each other and with Cuban/Soviet pilots. In all the scenarios, the F-5 won in a large margin, 11 to 1. "

Google Translate >
" Эфиопских ВВС эксплуатируются F-5A/B/E против сомалийских ВВС МиГ-21 во время войны 1977-78 и F-5ES вышел vicotrious с победой 24-0. Во время и после войны, Советский Союз выступил большое количество МиГ-21бис бойцов. Эфиопские пилоты проводили макет бои друг с другом и с кубинскими / советских летчиков. Во всех сценариях, F-5 победила в большую маржу, 11 к 1. "

Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, если у вас есть детали из пилотов 927. иап, которые летели в Эфиопии...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Из книги летчика-испытателя В.Н.Кондаурова "Взлетная полоса длиною в жизнь". Глава о проведении сравнительных испытаний F-5E с МиГ-21бис и МиГ-23М.




> После определения основных лётно-технических характеристик мы приступили к сравнительным воздушным боям с МиГ-21бис. Я воевал на своём «родном» МиГ-21, а Николай Стогов — на F-5. Ближний манёвренный «бой» начинался в равных условиях на встречных курсах. Все полёты заканчивались с одним результатом — МиГ-21 проигрывал, хотя и имел значительно большую тяговооружённость. Я, что называется, «из кожи вон лез», чтобы в процессе маневрирования хотя бы удержать первоначальные условия. Брал от самолёта всё, на что он был способен, но ракурс цели неуклонно увеличивался и «противник» через пару минут оказывался у меня в хвосте. Спасти могла только тактика. Что больше всего меня поразило тогда, это то, что результат «боёв» застал врасплох не только авиационных начальников (это можно как-то простить), но и военно-научные силы ВВС и даже авиационных инженеров-конструкторов. Десятки раз просматривались материалы послеполётной информации, расспрашивали нас, особенно меня. Честно говоря, я и сам был в некоторой растерянности, хотя, полетав на F-5, понял, что это «курочка с яйцом».Что же происходило в воздухе? На скоростях около 800 км/ч и более борьба была на равных, никто не имел явных преимуществ, но и манёвренного визуального боя не получалось из-за больших радиусов фигур. Мы оба «сидели» на одинаковых, максимальных для самолётов, перегрузках. Но на скоростях менее 750 км/ч эти перегрузки уже не удерживались даже на форсажном режиме работы двигателя. И чем меньше скорость, тем больше был темп её падения, а значит и меньше максимальная перегрузка. Получалось, что побеждала аэродинамика крыла, а не тяговооружённость. Но как всё это объяснишь там, наверху? Ведь по головке не погладят. Тогда представители фирмы Микояна предложили:
> — Давайте выставим против него МиГ-23М.
> — Но их же нельзя сравнивать, они созданы в разные «исторические» времена, — возразил начальник нашего НИИ.
> Генерал-полковник И. Д. Гайдаенко во время Великой Отечественной войны как лётчик-истребитель воевал на фронте ведомым у «самого» П. С. Кутахова, бывшего в то время Главнокомандующим ВВС, которому и предстояло докладывать результаты сравнительной оценки.
> — Зато мы ему такого «перца всыплем», — высказался заместитель главного конструктора МиГ-23М, в предвкушении реванша потирая руки.
> «Перца», конечно, всыпали, только сами себе. Результат оказался тот же, с той лишь разницей, что агония продлилась до 4–5 минут. И это с учётом того, что мне как лётчику, в совершенстве владеющему всеми методами вывода самолёта из сваливания и штопора, было разрешено использовать углы атаки выше максимально допустимых. В процессе «боя» я вручную устанавливал самую оптимальную стреловидность крыла. Но всё было напрасно… Незнакомец медленно, но упорно заходил в «хвост». После этого на какое-то время наступила тишина, громкие обсуждения прекратились. Начальник НИИ приказал срочно составить Акт испытаний и нам со Стоговым прибыть в Москву, в ЦНИИ-30, занимавшееся перспективными проблемами в развитии авиационной техники.
> Прибыв в один из его отделов, мы спросили, что они могут сказать о преимуществах МиГ-21 над F-5Е.
> — О! — воскликнули военные научные работники без промедления. — С удовольствием! Сейчас идёт «войнушка» между Эфиопией и Сомали, и там противостоят друг другу именно эти самолёты. И мы сейчас готовим рекомендации лётчикам для успешного ведения воздушного боя с F-5.
> — Что же у вас получается? — с интересом спросил я.
> ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Читали мы это, знаем. Обсасывали уже. Обидно, конечно, до кончика хвоста.

----------


## skynomad

А чего обидно? Обидно должно быть СШП , они его сами делали сами для своих ВВС игнорировали, регулярно огребая на фантомах

----------


## Nazar

> А чего обидно? Обидно должно быть СШП , они его сами делали сами для своих ВВС игнорировали, регулярно огребая на фантомах


Американцы не использовали F-5E, который облетывал Кондауров, во Вьетнамской войне, его только с середины 72го производить начали, у югов были, от них и к нам попали...

----------


## skynomad

Я так понял, что американцы его вообще ни в какой войне не использовали, хотя могли успешно использовать

----------


## Nazar

> Я так понял, что американцы его вообще ни в какой войне не использовали, хотя могли успешно использовать


По большому счету, он у них в строевых частях то не стоял, если не брать всякие Топ Ганы и Агрессоры. Во Вьетнаме его уже не имело смысл использовать, вполне F-4E хватало, несмотря на то, что они больше как бомберы привлекались. Кстати, есть статистика боев мигов именно с Ешками...?
Ну а после его не имело смысла использовать и подавно, тем более и негде было.

----------


## skynomad

Я собственно, отреагировал на " нам обидно". По мне так надо радоваться, что американцы имея хороший самолет "маневреного боя" проигнорировали эту возможность, а теперь это сослагательное наклонение, могла \не могла

----------


## Sr10

> американцы имея хороший самолет "маневреного боя" проигнорировали эту возможность


F-5 это экспортный боевой вариант T-38, широко использовавшегося янки для обучения. F-5C в 1965г летали с Bien Hoa, показали себя недурно, как результат - порядка 1200 проданных Fridom Fighter и 1400 Tiger-II. В самих штатах F5 долго и успешно использовали в “агрессорах”, поскольку во взаимном маневрировании он МиГ-и (см. выше) “всегда и по-всякому”. Так что ничего они не проигнорировали. “колониальный”-же истребитель в боевых частях в их доктрину никаким боком не лез. Когда 21/23-е в массе своей сошли со сцены, “агрессоры” получили F-15/16.  У  этих другая тактика, смысла “заходить в хвост”, имея на борту мощную РЛС, всеракурсные ракеты большой дальности и поддержку с АВАКСа - больше нет. Только для авиашоу покрасоваться.

----------


## Igor_k

> Я собственно, отреагировал на " нам обидно". По мне так надо радоваться, что американцы имея хороший самолет "маневреного боя" проигнорировали эту возможность, а теперь это сослагательное наклонение, могла \не могла


Только он,строго говоря,был не "маневренного боя",а верчения вокруг хвоста.Занять выгодную позицию до начала БВБ,догнать противника или самому слинять он не мог -энергетика того.Ведь обсуждали же -см. посты muk
МиГ-23 против F-4 и МиГ-21

----------


## Pilot

в Топ Гане до сих пор летают Ф-5. Они даже у Швейцарии выкупали машины.

----------


## Igor_k

> Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, если у вас есть детали из пилотов 927. иап, которые летели в Эфиопии...


Еще большой вопрос,было ли у сомалийцев такое количество боеготовых Миг-21.Может,их по два раза сбивали?
Есть неплохая статья по той войне
Война Сомали и Эфиопии в 1977-1978гг. и участие в ней СССР.

----------


## Transit

> Самолет араба ударился о земную поверхность, взорвался . Пилот погиб.[/B] Советник ПЕТРОВ получил взыскание и был отправлен в Россию. Последовал строжайший запрет советникам на проведение подобных мероприятий в воздухе.
> www.hubara-rus.ru


Действительно, такой бой имел место, но ряд моментов указан не точно. Противником п-ка Вячеслава Петрова был не комэск, а строевой летчик капитан Сафи аль-Зинати, проходивший переучивание в 111-й иабр с Су-7 на МиГ-21. Собственно реальных навыков воздушного боя и знания особенностей машины у египтянина ещё не было, а вот агрессивный запал был. Данный эпизод ухудшил и без того непростые отношения египетских авиаторов к советским преподавателям и советникам.

----------


## Иваныч

> Key Publishing Ltd Aviation Forums - View Single Post - F-5 OPERATORS & FORMER OPERATORS.....
> 
> Google Translate >
> " Эфиопских ВВС эксплуатируются F-5A/B/E против сомалийских ВВС МиГ-21 во время войны 1977-78 и F-5ES вышел vicotrious с победой 24-0. Во время и после войны, Советский Союз выступил большое количество МиГ-21бис бойцов. Эфиопские пилоты проводили макет бои друг с другом и с кубинскими / советских летчиков. Во всех сценариях, F-5 победила в большую маржу, 11 к 1. "
> 
> Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, если у вас есть детали из пилотов 927. иап, которые летели в Эфиопии...


Во время конфликта Эфиопии с Сомали,лётчиков 927 там не было(за исключением зам.ком.ап Кокурина).Был только тех.состав обслуживающий кубинцев летающих на МИГ-21..
Позже,мне от эфиопских пилотов не приходилось слышать о подобных боях,да и от Кокурина тоже.
Хотя я сам и не спрашивал,но много чего другого слышал.
Почему-то об этом не рассказывалось,хотя беседы были длительные.
F-5 при мне были,но эфиопы на них уже не летали.Меня поразила инструкция лётчику самолёта F-5 и его РП,ТТД которого были не хуже,а возможно даже лучше чем у МИГ-21БИС.
Если говорить о ближнем маневренном бое,то прямое крыло лучше треугольного  и конечно глупо с подобными самолётами тягаться на виражах в дозвуковом диапазоне,где индуктивное сопротивление сожрёт все преимущества тяговооружённости.
Хотя если на МИГ-21 выполнять виражи на скоростях 960-980 км,т.е.до перестроения рау,то наверное F-5 уступит.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Американцы не использовали F-5E, который облетывал Кондауров, во Вьетнамской войне, его только с середины 72го производить начали, у югов были, от них и к нам попали...


Володя, к нам попал один единственный F-5E, причем не из Югославии, а из Вьетнама, после окончания вьетнамской войны. Откуда вообще всплыла Югославия? В Югославии F-5 никогда не было. По-моему ))

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Хотя если на МИГ-21 выполнять виражи на скоростях 960-980 км,т.е.до перестроения рау,то наверное F-5 уступит.


Именно об этом и пишет Кондауров:



> _На скоростях около 800 км/ч и более борьба была на равных, никто не имел явных преимуществ, но и манёвренного визуального боя не получалось из-за больших радиусов фигур. Мы оба «сидели» на одинаковых, максимальных для самолётов, перегрузках. Но на скоростях менее 750 км/ч эти перегрузки уже не удерживались даже на форсажном режиме работы двигателя. И чем меньше скорость, тем больше был темп её падения, а значит и меньше максимальная перегрузка. Получалось, что побеждала аэродинамика крыла, а не тяговооружённость_

----------


## Nazar

> Володя, к нам попал один единственный F-5E, причем не из Югославии, а из Вьетнама, после окончания вьетнамской войны. Откуда вообще всплыла Югославия? В Югославии F-5 никогда не было. По-моему ))


Дима, я имел в виду, что его использовали не ВВС США, а ВВС Южного Вьетнама, их югами и назвал.. :Wink:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ок, консенсус )))))

----------


## Иваныч

Возможно доля неудачи сомалийских МИГ-21 в противоборстве с эфиопскими  F-5,кроется и в том,что сомалийцев учили советские советники,а эфиопы учились в штатах и некоторые из рук.состава эфиопских ВВС прошли Вьетнам.

----------


## Nazar

> некоторые из рук.состава эфиопских ВВС прошли Вьетнам.


Откуда информация?

----------


## Иваныч

> Откуда информация?


При мне командующий ВВС Эфиопии в своё время воевал во Вьетнаме,на американсой стороне разумеется,а его советский советник тоже там был.
Этот факт мы между собой обсуждали,на бытовом уровне,как со временем "противники" становятся "союзниками".

----------


## Mig

> Возможно доля неудачи сомалийских МИГ-21 в противоборстве с эфиопскими  F-5,кроется и в том,что сомалийцев учили советские советники,а эфиопы учились в штатах и некоторые из рук.состава эфиопских ВВС прошли Вьетнам.


А потом, когда Сиад Барре в конце 1977 года разорвал отношения с СССР, то наши советники из Сомали иной раз напрямую, а иной раз с остановкой в Союзе, передислоцировались из Сомали в Эфиопию. Друг нашей семьи сначала был в Сомали советником главного инженера ВВС Сомали. Затем он внезапно вернулся в Союз, а через короткое время также внезапно опять уехал в командировку, но теперь уже советником главного инженера ВВС Эфиопии. В в это время там шла война и можно предположить, что наши советники в Эфиопии оч. хорошо представляли ситуацию в Сомали...

----------


## Nazar

> При мне командующий ВВС Эфиопии в своё время воевал во Вьетнаме,на американсой стороне разумеется,а его советский советник тоже там был.
> Этот факт мы между собой обсуждали,на бытовом уровне,как со временем "противники" становятся "союзниками".



Странно, много лет интересуюсь этой войной, но об этом первый раз услышал именно от Вас.
Хотя все-же думаю, что понятие "воевал" не сильно подходит к этому, скорее всего пару раз "покатали" на войну на каком нибудь Фантоме, или еще на чем-то двухместном...
Но могу и ошибаться.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да  все равно получается, что как ни верти, кто кого ни учи, а Ф-5 били МИГи-21, причем с треском. Вот это-то и обидно.

----------


## Иваныч

> А потом, когда Сиад Барре в конце 1977 года разорвал отношения с СССР, то наши советники из Сомали иной раз напрямую, а иной раз с остановкой в Союзе, передислоцировались из Сомали в Эфиопию. Друг нашей семьи сначала был в Сомали советником главного инженера ВВС Сомали. Затем он внезапно вернулся в Союз, а через короткое время также внезапно опять уехал в командировку, но теперь уже советником главного инженера ВВС Эфиопии. В в это время там шла война и можно предположить, что наши советники в Эфиопии оч. хорошо представляли ситуацию в Сомали...


У нас тоже был один из Сомали.Начальник тренажёра МИГ-21.
Он оказался в Сомали на  момент начала боевых действий и рассказывал как изменилось к ним отношение в течение одной ночи.
Кстати,если-бы не кубинцы,то неизвестно,как-бы сложилось.

----------


## Иваныч

> Странно, много лет интересуюсь этой войной, но об этом первый раз услышал именно от Вас.
> Хотя все-же думаю, что понятие "воевал" не сильно подходит к этому, скорее всего пару раз "покатали" на войну на каком нибудь Фантоме, или еще на чем-то двухместном...
> Но могу и ошибаться.


Возможно и так,как Вы говорите.
Но если судить по рассказам,то летал с авианосца.
Речь шла,что он был не единственный.
Единственно,что могу констатировать,что очень многие учились лётному делу в США.
От зам.комэски и выше,так практически все.
И лётная работа у эфиопов была организована по "американской" системе.
Летать эфиопы умели.
Дисциплина в воздухе и на земле у них была выше нашенской.

----------


## alexvolf

> Возможно и так,как Вы говорите.
> Летать эфиопы умели.
> Дисциплина в воздухе и на земле у них была выше нашенской.


Иваныч
Летали они хорошо еще и потому,что самалийцы кои учились у нас сбивать их эропланы, в частности в Одесском училище ПВО им. Патриса Лумумбы(1972г) ничем окромя" одесских сосулек"  не интересовались.Каждый божий день- после обеда цивильный  костюм с галстуком и в парк Шевченко. Совместно с ними обучались вьетнамцы и кубинцы-вот то были ребята.Особливо вьетнамцы-даже по воскресеньям в город ни ногой-все в волейбол  играли с утра до вечера то с кубинцами,то с нашими из роты обслуги.Вот такая история.

----------


## Nazar

> Возможно и так,как Вы говорите.
> Но если судить по рассказам,то летал с авианосца.


Ну вот теперь можно дальше логически рассуждать. С палубы в то время они могли летать либо на Фантике в качестве оператора, либо на Скайхоке в задней кабине, мало вероятно, но могли и в Интрудер на место оператора посадить. Абсолютно уверен, что к самостоятельным полетам их не допускали, тем более с палубы и тем более в район БД, по-этому и назвал это "покатушками" на войну с целью получения наглядных представлений о ведении БД.
Но зная умение людей приукрашивать события, можно допустить и то, что господа эфиопы несколько преувеличивают данные события и свое в них участие, примерно так-же я неоднократно слышал рассказы о участие наших летчиков в этой войне, с годами все встало на свои места... :Smile: 
А один раз слышал вообще замечательную историю о том, как во время очередной арабо-израильской войны, евреи на своих Фантиках летали на американские авианосцы, которые паслись то ли в средиземке, то ли в персидском заливе, в ответ на мой вопрос, как-же вы летали на палубу, если ваши Фантики были для этого не предназначены, мне было сказано, что великие еврейские авиаконструкторы, исправили эту недоработку американцев и приспособили таки Ешку к полетам на палубу... :Biggrin:

----------


## skynomad

> Да  все равно получается, что как ни верти, кто кого ни учи, а Ф-5 били МИГи-21, причем с треском. Вот это-то и обидно.


Если я правильно понял, то какой там был МиГ и какой F было все равно, поражения лежали в другой плоскости, вот это конечно обидно, да.

----------


## Nazar

> Если я правильно понял, то какой там был МиГ и какой F было все равно, поражения лежали в другой плоскости, вот это конечно обидно, да.


Одногодки они были, оба 72го года начала поступления на вооружение. Не думаю что с Ашкой подобный номер прокатил-бы, из того что я о них читал, делался вывод, что она послабей была и в отличии от Ешки, была более ориентирована на нанесение ударов по наземным объектам и ведение визуального ВБ, РЛС отсутствовала напрочь...

----------


## Igor_k

> Да  все равно получается, что как ни верти, кто кого ни учи, а Ф-5 били МИГи-21, причем с треском. Вот это-то и обидно.


А Вы посмотрите потери по И-И войне и не будет обидно

----------


## Transit

Касаемо участия эфиопов во Вьетнамской войне - весьма сомнительная информация. до августа 1977 командующим ВВС Эфиопии был ген.м-р Тайе Тилахун, а с сентября 1977 его должность занял полковник Фанта Белай. Именно Белай командовал воздушными операциями в ходе начавшейся войны в Огадене и лично участвовал в ряде боевых вылетов на  F-5, получив на свой счет два сбитых МиГ-а. Стоит отметить, что Фанта Белай проходил подготовку в США (академия ВВС в Колорадо Спрингс), где обучался пилотированию F-5, прошел путь от рядового летчика до комэска и затем командующего ВВС. Имел ярко выраженную антисоветскую направленность. С 1985 года переведен на министерскую должность. Его приемником на посту командующего ВВС Эфиопии стал его друг генерал Амха Деста, так же летчик F-5, имевший две воздушных победы на своём счету. После участия в неудавшемся мятеже 1989 года оба (Фанта Белай и Амха Деста) были казнены.
Наибольшее количество побед в ходе Эфиопо-Сомалийского конфликта было зачтено лётчику F-5 п/п-ку Легессе Тефера (6 побед,все в первые недели боев). Сам Тефера был сбит над Сомали и попал в плен, где провел 11 лет (!), после освобождения эмигрировал в США. Постепенно Сомалийцы "вышибли" большую часть малочисленных эфиопских F-5 и основная нагрузка в разгроме противника легла на прибывшие МиГ-и.

----------


## Nazar

> Касаемо участия эфиопов во Вьетнамской войне - весьма сомнительная информация.


Вот и мне так кажется, слишком много там амеров сбивали, при этом вовлечение в БД гражданина другого гос-ва, кажется сомнительным.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А Вы посмотрите потери по И-И войне и не будет обидно


Игорь, для того, чтобы мне было обидно, мне достаточно посмотеть воспоминания Кандаурова (как раз сегодня это еще раз показывали по телеку) или их прочитать. То же самое говорил и Л. Попов. И 21-й, и 23-й проигрывали Ф-5-му. Если в И-И войне итоги были другие, будьте добры, киньте мне ссылку, я с интересом прочитаю. Это безо всякого сарказма и т. п.

----------


## Nazar

> Игорь, для того, чтобы мне было обидно, мне достаточно посмотеть воспоминания Кандаурова (как раз сегодня это еще раз показывали по телеку) или их прочитать. То же самое говорил и Л. Попов. И 21-й, и 23-й проигрывали Ф-5-му. Если в И-И войне итоги были другие, будьте добры, киньте мне ссылку, я с интересом прочитаю. Это безо всякого сарказма и т. п.


Ну что-бы хоть как-то тебя порадовать, скажу тебе о том, что Сирийские Миг-23 преспокойно валили израильские F-15, F-16, Фантомы и если-бы вместо сирийцев сидели более подготовленные и опытные летчики ( те-же вьетнамцы на пример ), уровень потерь евреев был-бы еще выше...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Сирийские Миг-23 преспокойно валили израильские F-15, F-16, Фантомы


Ну вот, я уже и порадовался. :Smile:  А где об этом прочесть? Это подтвержденные данные?

----------


## 13th

> Это подтвержденные данные?


Подтвержденные докладами сирийских летчиков  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Подтвержденные докладами сирийских летчиков


Ну евреи свои победы тоже  докладами подтверждали. Грановского читать начинаешь и создается впечатление, что евреи все ВВС Сирии уничтожили силами одной 133 эскадрильи при собственных нулевых потерях.

----------


## Grimm_brother

> А где об этом прочесть? Это подтвержденные данные?


Да похоже нигде, уважаемый FLOGGER. Ни объективного контроля,  ни обломков сбитых самолетов, ни пленных израильских пилотов. В 1973 году, когда арабы реально сбивали, у них были материальные подтверждения. А в 82-м - ноль.

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно, спасибо.

----------


## Igor_k

> Игорь, для того, чтобы мне было обидно, мне достаточно посмотеть воспоминания Кандаурова (как раз сегодня это еще раз показывали по телеку) или их прочитать. То же самое говорил и Л. Попов. И 21-й, и 23-й проигрывали Ф-5-му. Если в И-И войне итоги были другие, будьте добры, киньте мне ссылку, я с интересом прочитаю. Это безо всякого сарказма и т. п.


Но ведь повторялось не по одному разу -Тигр превосходит лишь в одной,важной,но далеко не решаюшей области БВБ ,а именно в горизонтальной маневренности на дозвуке.Чтобы не повторяться,сошлюсь на себя,любимого
RusArmy.com :: 
Там я Сивуч.
Что до ссылок,то в разделе Холодная Война есть целая ветка о И-И войне.В том числе и обсуждение таблиц Тома Купера.При том,что таблицы проиранские,результаты у F-5 оставляют желать лучшего.Михаил Исакович даже теорию выдвинул,чтобы такое объяснить.
Iranian Air-to-Air Victories, 1982-Today
Iranian Air-to-Air Victories 1976-1981
Iraqi Air-to-Air Victories since 1967
Может,у ув.Transit-a новая информация.
Примерно тоже относится к Миг-23.Но тут лучше подождать выхода статьи

----------


## FLOGGER

Понял, Игорь, спасибо. Честно говоря, забыл уже про ту ветку.
А про какую статью Вы говорите? (Я имею в виду МИГ-23)
Ну, а Михаил Исакович... Да-а. 



> Ну евреи свои победы тоже докладами подтверждали. Грановского читать начинаешь и создается впечатление, что евреи все ВВС Сирии уничтожили силами одной 133 эскадрильи при собственных нулевых потерях.


Нет Вуду на Назара :Tongue:

----------


## Igor_k

> Понял, Игорь, спасибо. Честно говоря, забыл уже про ту ветку.
> А про какую статью Вы говорите? (Я имею в виду МИГ-23)
> Ну, а Михаил Исакович... Да-а. 
> 
> Нет Вуду на Назара


Статья появится через 3-4 месяца(на правах анонса :Tongue: )
Зато на Вуду есть Михалыч,Трансит и я

----------


## FLOGGER

> Зато на Вуду есть Михалыч,Трансит и я


Заценил. :Biggrin:  Вот только самого Вуду нет :Confused:  То есть, Вы вот это:



> Сирийские Миг-23 преспокойно валили израильские F-15, F-16, Фантомы


подтверждаете?
Игорь, так что за статья готовится? Где она будет опубликована?

----------


## Nazar

> То есть, Вы вот это:подтверждаете?


Лично я не верю на 100% ни Грановскому, ни Ильину, ни Сирийским данным, ни тем более еврейским и думаю что истина как обычно по середине..

----------


## Igor_k

> Заценил. Вот только самого Вуду нет То есть, Вы вот это:
> 
> подтверждаете?
> Игорь, так что за статья готовится? Где она будет опубликована?


не подтверждаю.
На счет журнала -пока не хочу уточнять,все-таки боюсь сглазить.конечно,есть еще вариант -вбросить в интернет.Но это я всегда успею

----------


## FLOGGER

Игорь, не боюсь показаться настырным, но тему-то статьи Вы можете указать? Или боитесь сглазить? :Smile: 
P.S.Я тоже довольно часто плюю через левое плечо :Smile:

----------


## Иваныч

> Вот и мне так кажется, слишком много там амеров сбивали, при этом вовлечение в БД гражданина другого гос-ва, кажется сомнительным.


А как отличить эфиопа от американца,если сам не сознается?Время много прошло,детали в памяти стёрлись.Да и не вникал в те времена до уровня доказательств.Участвовать участвовали,это вереятно факт,а вот в каком качестве это вопрос?

Один интересный момент.Эфиопы вообще не выполняли косых фигур пилотажа.(кстати и наши лётчики прибывшие туда на МИГ-23 тоже ничего косого не делали)Почему-бы Ф-5 не побеждать при помощи косых маневров.Время их выпролнения меньше,вот тут и помогла -бы тяговооружённость.Умели-ли крутить косые петли сомалийцы не знаю.Возможно нет,в этом и причины потерь МИГов.
Кстати советская школа пилотирования в Эфиопии не привилась.Те кто учился в Краснодаре,по прибытию прогонялись по новой и подавляющее большинство,обращаю внимание подавляющее большинство,выпускников нашего училища,к лётной работе не допускалось,т.к. по мнению эфиопов не могли справиться с программой.

----------


## Igor_k

> не подтверждаю.
> На счет журнала -пока не хочу уточнять,все-таки боюсь сглазить.конечно,есть еще вариант -вбросить в интернет.Но это я всегда успею


О Миг-23.В основном техническая сторона -что менялось в конструкции и оборудовании,как это сказывалось на ЛТХ.Но,конечно,о боевом применении тоже есть

----------


## FLOGGER

Игорь, с Новым Годом!
Как только эта статья выйдет, я думаю, Вы дадите знать? С нетерпением жду выхода. Мне это интересно.
P.S. На Сухом народ вовсю на форуме, а у нас тихо...

----------


## Nazar

> А как отличить эфиопа от американца,если сам не сознается?


Что-то я сразу не заметил этот вопрос. Отличить наверное не возможно, если документов нет, но дело в том, что чернокожие летчики во время вьетнамской войны если и летали, то в лучшем случае в ВВС, но точно не в ВМФ и КМП.

----------


## Иваныч

> Что-то я сразу не заметил этот вопрос. Отличить наверное не возможно, если документов нет, но дело в том, что чернокожие летчики во время вьетнамской войны если и летали, то в лучшем случае в ВВС, но точно не в ВМФ и КМП.


Вполне возможно.

----------


## Nazar

> Вполне возможно.


В отцовском полку был инцидент с участием чернокожего оператора ( Емнип то-ли Фантома, то-ли Томкета ) и КОУ с Ту-16.
Кстати вот здесь вкратце описано Перехват SR-71
Но это был оператор и было это уже в конце 70х.

----------


## Иваныч

Американский самолет пятого поколения F-35 проиграл учебный бой ветерану ВВС США, истребителю F-16, разработанному в середине 70-х годов. Отчет о поединке опубликовал в своем блоге американский военный журналист Девид Экс. 

Испытательный "собачий бой" - воздушная дуэль на короткой дистанции, -  проходил на высотах от двух до девяти тысяч метров, летчики опробовали различные варианты как наступательной, так и оборонительной тактики. В ближнем бою использование ракет неэффективно, а главным атакующим приемом становится заход в заднюю полусферу противника, чтобы поразить его огнем из пушки. Ключевым фактором, соответственно, становится маневренность. Ее-то F-35 и не хватило.

Пилотировавший F-35 автор отчета особо отмечает недостаточную скорость изменения тангажа: подъема и опускания носа самолета. Плохая горизонтальная маневренность привела к тому, что пилоту F-35 ни разу не удалось поймать F-16 в прицел своей пушки. За время ориентирования носа на цель та всегда успевала совершить маневр уклонения. Напротив, все атаки истребителя-ветерана оканчивались успехом. "Мои попытки уйти с линии огня при помощи резкого маневрирования не удались, так как маневренность F-35 хуже, чем у F-16. По мере опустошения баков моего противника этот разрыв только увеличивался", - пишет летчик.

Надо заметить, что бой изначально был неравным: двухместный F-16 по определению должен уступать в маневренности одноместному F-35. К тому же под крыльями ветерана висели дополнительные баки с горючим, ухудшавшие аэродинамику. Все же практическим путем испытателю удалось найти маневр, в котором F-35 превзошел F-16 . Если во время сбалансированного полета на больших углах атаки переложить управление в сторону и удерживать его так относительно долгое время, F-35 способен резко изменить курс и уйти из-под обстрела. Правда, при этом самолет теряет скорость и не способен быстро  восстановить ее. Тем не менее испытатель рекомендовал маневр для выхода из ближнего боя.

Также он отметил неудобство принципиально нового шлема, на который в F-35 выводится вся полетная и боевая информация. Теоретически пилот самолета должен "видеть сквозь фюзеляж". На практике шлем оказался слишком громоздок для тесной кабины истребителя и мешал летчику следить за ситуацией - особенно в те моменты, когда F-16 заходил ему в хвост.

Истребитель F-35 критикуют не только за плохую маневренность и низкую тяговооруженность, но и за чудовищную стоимость эксплуатации. Цена производства и обслуживания одного самолета в течение расчетного срока службы оказалась больше стоимости равнозначной массы золота. Представитель ВВС США отвечают критикам, что тактика американских летчиков не предполагает ведения ближнего боя. Поэтому истребители не несут ракет ближнего радиуса действия, а военно-промышленный комплекс занят разработкой авиационных радаров дальнего обнаружения.

----------


## Иваныч

Военно-воздушные силы Соединенного Королевства и ВВС Индии на учениях Indradanush («Радуга») в небе над Британией устроили тренировочные бои на истребителях Eurofighter Typhoon и Су-30МКИ.

Всего в Британию на учения прибыли четыре истребителя российского производства.

Как заявил один из участвовавших в «воздушных боях» британских пилотов, Су-30МКИ (по классификации НАТО – Flanker) «невероятно впечатляет, но Typhoon хороший соперник для него», передает Defense-aerospace.com. 
«Этим утром я первый раз противостоял Су-30, было интересно посмотреть, как работают пилоты других ВВС на других самолетах. Во время обычных полетов в Великобритании мы не получаем такого опыта», – приводит издание слова пилота. 

Отметим, что в 2004 и 2005 годах индийские Су-30МКИ показали превосходство в учебных боях над американскими F-16 и F-15 C/D Eagle. 

В 2004 году в Британии в ходе встречи британского Typhoon с двумя американскими истребителями F-15E по инициативе американцевимитировалось боевое столкновение. Typhoon удалось за короткое время энергичным маневрированием обмануть «противника» и имитировать поражение обеих машин. 

 ВЗГЛЯД / Британия и Индия сымитировали воздушные бои между Typhoon и Су-30

----------


## Иваныч

В конце июля Военно-воздушные силы Соединенного Королевства и ВВС Индии начали совместные учения Indradanush («Радуга») в небе над Британией, в ходе которых устроили тренировочные бои на истребителях Eurofighter Typhoon и Су-30МКИ. 

Совместные учения завершились на минувших выходных.  
Официальных комментариев насчет сравнительных боевых и маневренных возможностей самолетов не давалось. Однако в ходе неформального общения отдельным журналистам было сказано следующее. Хотя, по словам английских летчиков, легкий Typhoon обладает более высокой, чем тяжелый Су-30МКИ, тяговооруженностью, это его преимущество легко нивелировалось за счет управляемого вектора тяги «Сухих», передает Aviation Explorer. 



Управляемый вектор позволял индийским летчикам во время маневрирования выходить на большие углы атаки, до 70 градусов, что значительно превышает соответствующую цифру для «тайфуна». Кроме того, на низких скоростях полета «сушка» разворачивается по тангажу и крену значительно быстрее английского противника. 

Су-30МКИ – версия экспортного Су-30МК специально для Индии. Многофункциональный двухместный многоцелевой тяжелый истребитель поколения 4+ с расширенным составом вооружения класса «воздух – воздух» и «воздух – поверхность». На вооружении ВВС Индии стоит 200 таких самолетов. 

Typhoon – многоцелевой истребитель четвертого поколения. На вооружении Королевских ВВС Британии 117 таких самолетов. 

Отметим, что в 2004 и 2005 годах индийские Су-30МКИ показали превосходство в учебных боях над американскими F-16 и F-15 C/D Eagle. 

В 2004 году в Британии в ходе встречи британского Typhoon с двумя американскими истребителями F-15E по инициативе американцев имитировалось боевое столкновение. Typhoon удалось за короткое время энергичным маневрированием обмануть «противника» и имитировать поражение обеих машин.
 ВЗГЛЯД / СМИ: Су-30 оказались маневреннее европейских истребителей Typhoon

----------


## Иваныч

Индийская сторона заявляет, что ее ВВС непосредственно в воздушном бою одержали ошеломительную победу со счетом 12:0, а ее пилоты одерживали верх не только в сражениях «один на один» с британскими истребителями четвертого поколения «Тайфун» (Eurofighter Typhoon), но и в боях «один в два» с численным преимуществом на стороне соперника. 

Британские военные парировали заявления индийских визави, отметив, что, по их мнению, эти слова являются бравадой и предназначены для «внутреннего потребления», добавляет газета. 
«Счета в духе крикета выглядят впечатляюще, но к таким заявлениям нужно подходить критически, поскольку они, разумеется, не отражают весь масштаб боевого потенциала истребителей», – цитирует РИА «Новости» со ссылкой на The Independent главу лондонского бюро Aviation Week Тони Осборна. 

Другой собеседник издания, представляющий ВВС Великобритании, добавил, что британские пилоты и вовсе сражались «вполсилы», не используя более продвинутые системы вооружения. 

В то же время Осборн отметил, что Су-30МКИ был одним из тех самолетов, конструкция которых принималась во внимание в ходе разработки «Тайфуна», и в «правильных руках» истребитель будет представлять серьезную угрозу.
*ВЗГЛЯД / СМИ: Индийские Су-30 разгромили британские Typhoon в тренировочных боях
http://rg.ru/2015/08/07/sukhoi30-site.html

----------


## Иваныч

Уж не знаю правда ли ложь, но интересно.

_На фоне информационного противостояния России и Запада отчётливо бросается в глаза тот факт, что проамериканские СМИ тщательно скрывают данные о боевых потерях авиации стран Североатлантического альянса в ряде локальных конфликтов. Попробуем разобраться._

Когда говорят о налётах авиасоединений НАТО, то первое, о чём твердят зарубежные информационные агентства – это не только об успешности применения высокоточного оружия, о воздушных победах западных пилотов над ВВС Ирака, Югославии, Ливии, но и о том, что так называемые «носители демократии» возвращаются на свои авиабазы без потерь.

Влиятельные мировые телеканалы, смакуя ход воздушных операций, услужливо показывают обывателям результаты американских бомбардировок, остовы горящих танков и ракетных комплексов советского производства. Но при этом успехи иракских, сербских, ливийских пилотов и зенитчиков, которые доблестно сражались против натовского неофашизма, до сих пор замалчиваются.

*Операция «Буря в пустыне»-1991* 

Как известно, 16 января 1991 года Запад начал агрессию против Ирака. Разумеется, авиация НАТО сыграла главную роль в разгроме иракской армии. Однако и ВВС «многонациональных сил» понесли потери.

Так, 17 января иракский перехватчик МиГ-25П сбил над морем американский палубный истребитель F/A-18С «Хорнет». При этом более манёвренных F-15C рядом не оказалось, которые сбивали почти каждый иракский самолёт в пределах видимости своего радара.

Отлично проявил себя самый совершенный на тот момент истребитель советского производства МиГ-29 (по классификации НАТО – «Точка Опоры»). У BBC Ирака был 41 самолёт данного типа. В ходе войны было потеряно пять МиГов (один потерпел аварию). Зато «29-е» сбили 10 вражеских истребителей (пять F-16С, два F-15Е, по одному «Торнадо», F/A-18C и F-14В) и тактический бомбардировщик F-111F. Часть иракских машин перелетела в Иран.

Заслуживает разговора и советский истребитель МиГ-23. Самолёт был создан ещё в конце 1960-х годов. В ходе боевых действий F-15С сумели сбить шесть устаревших МиГ-23МС и МиГ-23МФ, однако более удачно действовали более современные МиГ-23МЛ, которые сбили как минимум, два тактических бомбардировщика F-111F и два истребителя (F-16С и «Торнадо»).

Зато с худшей стороны показал себя американский самолёт четвёртого поколения F-16. Несмотря на интенсивное боевое применение, F-16С не сбили ни одного иракского истребителя. По американским данным, было потеряно лишь пять машин данного типа. Однако независимые арабские источники сообщали, что «многонациональные силы» потеряли до 20 F-16С.

Кроме того, так называемый «невидимка» F-117 «Ночной Ястреб» был разрекламирован как супербомбардировщик, якобы неуязвимый от советских истребителей и систем ПВО. На него делали ставку высокопоставленные чины Пентагона. Но при первых полётах выяснилось, что F-117 может действовать только днём и в простых метеоусловиях. Кроме того, советские радары его прекрасно засекали. Так, 20 февраля иракцы сбили с помощью ЗРК «Оса» один «Стелс». Ещё один «Ночной Ястреб», по неофициальным данным, погиб в бою от МиГ-25П.

При этом не бездействовала и войсковая ПВО Ирака, вооружённая установками «Шилка», ПЗРК «Стрела-2/Стрела-3» и «Игла-1». Как минимум, один британский палубный истребитель-бомбардировщик «Си Харриер» был сбит с помощью «Иглы». В свою очередь, «Шилки» уничтожили, по неполным данным, два ударных вертолёта АН-64A «Апач».

*Операция «Решительная сила»-1999*

К началу войны ВВС Югославии насчитывали 238 самолётов, в том числе 16 истребителей МиГ-29, 82 многоцелевых машин МиГ-21, 60 штурмовиков SOKO G-2 «Галеб», 25 штурмовиков SOKO G-4 «Супер Галеб», 48 истребителей-бомбардировщиков J-22 «Орао» и 56 вертолётов различных типов.

Несмотря на абсолютное количественное превосходство противника (Североатлантический альянс развернул около 1100 самолётов), югославским частям ВВС и ПВО удалось нанести существенный ущерб вражеской авиации. Уже 24 марта сербские зенитчики сбили два американских истребителя F-16С и один немецкий многоцелевой самолёт «Торнадо».

Так как противник широко использовал самолёты дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения (далее ДРЛО), то сербские пилоты выбрали единственно правильную тактику – атаку на фоне земли, что позволяло почти незаметно поразить вражескую цель и быстро вернуться на базу.

27 марта над Батайницей подполковник Гводень Дьюкач на МиГ-29 сбил F-117, при этом РЛС «невидимки» выдала команду тревоги после того, как ракета Р-60М уже настигала противника. Ещё один «Стелс» был сбит старым ЗРК С-125 «Печора». А 20 мая майор Илия Аризанов, кстати, также пилотировавший МиГ-29, сбил третий «Ночной Ястреб».

Но не только «29-е» наносили урон врагу. Несмотря на почтенный возраст, хорошо показал себя и истребитель МиГ-21бис. Этот самолёт, созданный в ещё 1972 году, мог на равных бороться с F-16. Несколько голландских и американских машин этого типа было потеряно от контратак МиГ-21.

Несмотря на молчание западных СМИ, мировой общественности удалось узнать о некоторых успешных операциях югославских пилотов. Так, 18 апреля группа из одного лёгкого штурмовика G-4 «Супер Галеб», шести истребителей-бомбардировщиков J-22 «Орао», под прикрытием двух МиГ-21бис, вылетев с аэродрома «Поникве», атаковали авиабазу Североатлантического альянса «Тузла» в Боснии, которая использовалась для ремонта повреждённых американских истребителей. В результате рейда было уничтожено 17 самолётов и три вертолёта, убито около 50 вражеских солдат. Необходимо отметить то обстоятельство, что данная операция была неофициальной инициативой рядовых сербских лётчиков.

Кроме того, 26 апреля четыре штурмовика G-4 «Супер Галеб», вылетев с аэродрома «Голубовцы» (Черногория), пересекли албанскую границу и атаковали авиабазу НАТО «Ринас», недалеко от Тираны, столицы Албании. В ходе налёта было уничтожено и повреждено девять вертолётов АН-64 «Апач», убито около 40 американских солдат. Несмотря на противодействие американской ПВО, сербские штурмовики вернулись на аэродром «Поникве» без потерь. Согласно данным «Зарубежного военного обозрения», именно после рейда на базу «Ринас» командование Альянса отказалось от использования своих ударных машин в Косово.

Однако падали не только натовские самолёты. Как минимум, пять американских «вертушек» было сбито, на борту которых находилось около 100 солдат спецподразделений. Ещё несколько ударных вертолётов АН-64D было уничтожено огнём с земли. Один «Апач» нашёл свою гибель в бою от Ми-24В.

По данным Министерства Обороны Югославии, в ходе бомбардировок Североатлантический блок потерял 128 самолётов (в том числе три F-117, один стратегический бомбардировщик В-2 «Спирит», один стратегический бомбардировщик В-52 «Стратофортресс», один самолёт ДРЛО Е-3А «Сентри»), 14 вертолётов, 60 беспилотников и 454 крылатые ракеты. 

Таким образом, сербские данные о потерях НАТО в ходе операции «Решительная сила» являются достоверными в связи с тем, что югославские радары регулярно засекали падения вражеских машин, а поисковые отряды сербских полицейских и «коммандос» иногда находили сбитых пилотов.

*«Шок и трепет»: «Апачи» падали как камни*

После поражения в 1991 году правительство Саддама Хусейна ввиду международных санкций не могло осуществить масштабную программу модернизации авиапарка. Военно-воздушные Силы Ирака на февраль 2003 года насчитывали, по приблизительным данным, 475 самолётов, в том числе 65 истребителей МиГ-23МС/МиГ-23МЛ/МиГ-23БН, 40 МиГ-21, 40 истребителей J-7A китайского производства (копия МиГ-21), 30-38 многоцелевых самолётов «Мираж» F.1 французского производства, 20 высотных перехватчиков и разведчиков МиГ-25П/МиГ-25Р, 15 истребителей МиГ-29, 15-25 штурмовиков Су-25, 45 истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-22М, пять дальних бомбардировщиков (четыре Ту-22К, один Н-6D китайского производства). Вертолётные эскадрильи имели в строю примерно 375 боевых и транспортных машин различных типов (в том числе 30 ударных Ми-24).

Однако с самого начала войны иракское командование проявило полную пассивность и некомпетентность: во-первых, оно намеревалось использовать в поддержке своих сухопутных сил всего лишь два аэродрома «Аль-Бакр» (80 км севернее Багдада) и «Аль-Хуррия» (240 км севернее Багдада). Однако и этот половинчатый план был сорван: в первые дни операции ВВС и ВМС коалиционных сил нанесли удары по всем действующим иракским авиабазам и вывели из строя бо́льшую часть ВПП и других объектов аэродромной инфраструктуры. Во-вторых, иракское командование приняло более чем странное решение: закопать бо́льшую часть самолётов в песок. Поэтому небо Ирака защищали всего лишь 25 истребителей; воздушных схваток было крайне мало. Правда, известен случай, когда МиГ-23 в одном бою сбил два палубных истребителя ВМС США F/А-18С «Хорнет», а в другом – британский «Торнадо».

28 марта над городом Эль-Фаллуджа, МиГ-29, прикрывая вертолёт Ми-24В и пользуясь преимуществом в высоте, сбил два истребителя F-15С с задней полусферы; после этого боя иракский МиГ благополучно вернулся на свой аэродром. А 8 апреля иракские силы ПВО, несмотря на тяжёлую боевую обстановку, сбили на подлёте к Багдаду штурмовик А-10 «Тандерболт» II и над самой столицей многоцелевой истребитель F-15Е.

Говоря о потерях «янки», приходится ещё раз упомянуть об F-117. Как известно, Пентагон возлагал на «невидимку» особые надежды в уничтожении командных пунктов и бункеров иракских войск. Однако, по данным исследователя Константина Колонтаева, 18 «Стелсов» было потеряно 19 марта во время налёта на Багдад в самом начале войны (см. статью К. Колонтаева «Американская армия – самый большой миф XX века», Американская армия - самый большой миф ХХ века - ВОЙНА и МИР). Вполне возможно, что не дороговизна эксплуатации «Ночных Ястребов», а их уязвимость перед советскими системами ПВО стала причиной снятия их с вооружения в апреле 2008 года.

Кроме того, несмотря на пассивность иракского командования, мало кому известно, что с 20 марта по 3 апреля 2003 года несколько ударных вертолётов Ми-24В из специальной эскадрильи «Песчаные Демоны», по данным иранской телекомпании «Аль-Арабиа» и пресс-центра Министерства Обороны РФ, уничтожили 96 единиц бронетехники англо-американских войск, причём ни один Ми-24 не был сбит огнём с земли. Известен случай, когда 3 апреля легендарный «Миль» в одном бою сбил четыре вертолёта АН-64D «Апач» и АН-1W «Супер Кобра», причём он стал жертвой истребителей F-15С при перелёте в Иран, когда у него закончились противотанковые управляемые ракеты (см. статью А. Шитякова «Стрелы “Песчаных Демонов”», Стрелы “Песчаных Демонов”).

После свержения Саддама Хусейна в Ираке продолжалась партизанская война против захватчиков. При этом патриотические силы наносили чувствительный урон противнику в вертолётном составе.

Как известно, 2004 год оказался одним из самых кровавых для США и их сателлитов. В апреле шиитские отряды, подчиняющиеся Муктаде ас-Садру, подняли восстание против коалиционных сил. Счёт сбитым американским «вертушкам» шёл на десятки. Так, 18 ноября 2004 года Консультативный совет моджахедов города Эль-Фаллуджа заявил, что в ходе ноябрьских боёв отрядам Сопротивления удалось сбить два истребителя F-16С, 11 боевых вертолётов, пять беспилотных разведчиков и транспортный вертолёт CH-47 «Чинук» с 60 военнослужащими на борту.

По далеко неполным данным, потери армейской авиации США и их союзников в Ираке только с марта 2003 по февраль 2007 гг. составили 125 вертолётов, из них свыше половины были сбиты огнём с земли. Ещё 9 марта 2007 года такие сведения привёл член Российского вертолётного общества Евгений Матвеев. По его словам, и количество, и доля сбитых машин вдвое превышали официальную статистику.

«По неофициальным данным, общие вертолётные потери группировки США и их союзников в Ираке уже превысили 125 машин. Официальные данные о потерянных вертолётах занижаются командованием коалиционных войск так же, как и удельный вес боевых потерь» – заявил в интервью агентству «Интерфакс» Е. Матвеев.

Трудности в подсчётах реального урона ВВС антииракской коалиции заключаются в том, что во-первых, американцы, опасаясь попадания своих повреждённых вертолётов в руки иракцев, уничтожали их в ходе воздушных ударов, во-вторых – командование НАТО путём грубого давления на мировые СМИ сумело не допустить утечки информации о сбитых машинах в иракской кампании 2003-2011 гг. 

*Ливийская «Одиссея»-2011*

К началу гражданской войны в Ливии на вооружении ВВС Джамахирии в строю числилось 75 истребителей МиГ-23МС/МиГ-23МЛ, 63 высотных перехватчика МиГ-25П, 40 истребителей-бомбардировщиков МиГ-23БН, 38 многоцелевых машин «Мираж» F.1 французского производства, 53 истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-22М3/УМ3, 113 штурмовиков, 250 учебно-боевых самолётов различных типов и модификаций, 85 военно-транспортных машин, семь дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22Б/Ту-22У. Вертолётные эскадрильи имели на вооружении приблизительно 234 машины различных типов (в том числе 52 ударных Ми-24).

Однако ливийская армия, по непонятным причинам так и не применила свои эскадрильи (так, бомбардировщик Ту-22Б, имея дальность в 5850 км, мог брать либо 12 тонн бомб, либо несколько спецбоеприпасов). Вместо того чтобы атаковать флотские эскадры НАТО, авиасоединения, верные М. Каддафи, ограничились пассивной обороной. Более удачно действовали зенитчики, вооружёнными не только устаревшими зенитно-ракетными системами С-75 «Волга» и С-125 «Печора», но и вполне боеспособными С-200ВЭ «Вега-Э». 

США и их сателлиты приходят в ярость, когда речь идёт о ЗРК С-200 «Длинная Рука». Взять, к примеру, их воздушные операции, начиная с агрессии против Сирии и Ливана в 1982-1983 гг. Именно там американцы впервые столкнулись с С-200, который на дистанции 190 километров сбил израильский самолёт ДРЛО Е-2С «Хокай» («двухсотка» бьёт на расстояние в 250-300 км, высота поражения цели составляет 41 км).

Для «янки» это было шокирующим фактом, поскольку без самолётов ДРЛО авиация США и Израиля тогда лишилась «глаз и ушей». А подавить «двухсотку» помехами американцам также оказалось не по зубам. Более того, С-200, как показал опыт боёв над Ливаном, успешно поражал постановщики помех ЕА-6В «Праулер».

Несмотря на все усилия найти объективную информацию, западные СМИ до сих пор хранят молчание о потерях своих авиакрыльев в Ливии – скрывать есть что. Правда, в первые дни бомбардировок ливийские информационные агентства сообщали, что ПВО Джамахирии уничтожили восемь вражеских самолётов. Итог – после обнародования подобных сведений ВВС НАТО подавили вещание телеканалов, верных М. Каддафи. Зато уже известно, что наземные части Альянса при штурме Триполи потеряли свыше 2000 солдат, но это уже другой разговор.

Таким образом, Запад продолжает контролировать мировое медиапространство, что, впрочем, это и не такое сложное дело – наши недруги до сих пор успешно скрывают свои потери, а работы у честных журналистов и публицистов и сейчас очень много.

Олег УСИК, для РМ.У
http://russmir.info/pol/7625-vvs-nat...-poteryah.html

----------


## Иваныч

Журнал Military Watch по случаю 20-летней годовщины операции "Буря в пустыне" вспомнил о главных схватках между ВВС Ирака и США. А воздушные столкновения в том коротком конфликте, по мнению издания, были более интенсивными, чем во Вьетнамской войне.

Ирак располагал флотом, состоявшим в основном из легких самолетов третьего поколения, таких как Mirage F1 и МиГ-23. В то время как США преимущественно использовали тяжелые истребители превосходства в воздухе F-15C Eagle. Работали они при поддержке самолетов дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения E-3 Sentries. Ирак был лишен такого преимущества, но смог добиться определенных успехов, используя МиГ-29 четвертого поколения и перехватчики МиГ-25.

Итак, шесть самых значимых воздушных боев.

*1. МиГ-25ПД против F-18 Hornet*
Первые столкновения между иракскими и американскими ВВС состоялись 17 января. Перехватчики МиГ-25ПД из 96-й эскадрильи атаковали два средних истребителя F-18 Hornet. Последние были обстреляны ракетами "воздух-воздух" Р-40, которые имели массивные боеголовки массой 100 килограмм и большую дальность поражения, чем их американские аналоги. Один F-18 был сбит, пилот лейтенант Скотт Спайкер погиб на месте.

МиГ-25 считался самым боеспособным самолетом ВВС Ирака с точки зрения возможностей ведения боя "воздух-воздух". Он мог похвастаться большим и мощным набором датчиков и был способен работать на очень больших высотах со скоростью около 3 Махов.

*2. МиГ-25ПД против F-15C Eagle*
В тот же день 17 января два МиГ-25 атаковали истребители F-15 в то время, когда они выполняли миссию сопровождения. Ракеты МиГов Р-40 не достигли своих целей, а F-15 в ответ выпустили десять ракет AIM-7.

Однако МиГи за счет своей скорости смогли уклониться от них. F-15 был разработан специально для борьбы с советскими МиГ-25, и на него во многом повлияла конструкция Foxbat. Оба были тяжелыми самолетами, предназначенными в первую очередь для воздушных боев, но у F-15 было преимущество поддержки со стороны самолетов системы ДРЛО, обеспечивающих гораздо большую осведомленность о местоположении противника. Более того, иракские МиГ-25 были более дешевыми экспортными вариантами, уступающими не только тем, что находились на вооружении Советского Союза, но и тем, которые были переданы участникам Варшавского договора. А потому способность иракских самолетов противостоять F-15 не могла не впечатлять.

*3. МиГ-29А против F-111 Aardvark и B-52G Stratofortress*
17 января иракский МиГ-29А также поразил американский ударный самолет F-111 и тяжелый бомбардировщик B-52G. МиГ-29 был новейшим советским истребителем, который предлагался на экспорт. И хотя по летным характеристикам он уступал МиГ-25, самолет все же выгодно отличался от большинства американских аналогов. Истребитель использовал ракету ближнего действия Р-60 для нейтрализации F-111, а затем серьезно повредил бомбардировщик В-52 новой ракетой дальнего действия Р-27. Тогда Р-27 считалась самой мощной ракетой класса "воздух-воздух", предназначенной для истребителя, и это было одним из первых ее боевых применений. Сенсорный комплекс МиГ-29А хорошо подходил для ведения боевых действий "воздух-воздух" на больших дистанциях. Этот истребитель был разработан в первую очередь для поражения легких и средних западных истребителей четвертого поколения, таких как F-16 и F-18.Однако ВВС США избегали таких столкновений на протяжении всей операции и вместо этого использовали F-15.

*4. МиГ-29А Fulcrum против F-15C Eagle*
Пара истребителей F-15 получили предупреждение от самолетов ДРЛО E-3 о том, что рядом находятся два МиГ-29А и устремились в погоню. Однако иракские МиГи развернулись и вступили в бой с "Орлами". Две пары самолетов полетели прямо навстречу друг другу. МиГи обладали превосходными ракетами и большей маневренностью, в то время как "Орлы" имели более мощные сенсорные комплексы, боевую нагрузку и поддержку системы ДРЛО.

Истребители F-15 первой же выпущенной ракетой AIM-7 Sparrow попали в один из МиГ-29. Второй МиГ захватил в прицел F-15C, вынудив опуститься на малую высоту и выпустить сигнальные ракеты, чтобы противостоять инфракрасной системе поиска и сопровождения. Блокировку радара удалось взломать, после чего МиГ-29 имитировал бегство, чтобы затем вернуться и встретиться лицом к лицу с F-15, когда те уже встретились с заправщиком KC-135.

Поскольку радар был взломан, F-15 не смогли идентифицировать МиГ-29 как вражеский самолет. В результате тот смог атаковать "Орла" с близкого расстояния. Самолеты с обеих сторон вели сложные маневры, чтобы получить преимущество в бою. По мере этого они все сильнее приближались к земле. В итоге МиГ-29 не справился с маневром и разбился, хотя пилот успешно катапультировался.

*5. МиГ-29А против Tornado*
19 января произошло одно из столкновений с участием британских самолетов. Истребитель с крылом изменяемой стреловидности Tornado ВВС Великобритании был сбит иракским МиГ -29 с помощью ракеты Р-60МК.

Tornado был самолетом четвертого поколения и считался одним из наименее боеспособных истребителей этого класса. Применение Р-60 указывает на то, что британский самолет, вероятно, был поражен с близкой дистанции, где он был особенно слаб из-за своей ограниченной маневренности.

*6. МиГ-25ПД против F-15C Eagle*
30 января два МиГа устроили засаду на пару американских F-15, местонахождение которых было установлено иракской разведкой после перехвата американских сообщений. Иракские истребители были переброшены с разных баз, что позволило атаковать американские самолеты с разных сторон. Первый пуск ракет Р-40 поразил один из F-15, но по утверждениям США, он смог вернуться на базу. Официальные иракские источники утверждали, что сбитый F-15 был обнаружен на земле.

----------

